# IUI With Vaginismus Part 35 *



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home ladies, happy chatting C x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Just popping on very quickly - parents are in the room.   They are driving me nuts, but go home tomorrow. They dote on Will, which is lovely, but fuss with him all day, so by mid-afternoon he is overtired and unbearable, and won't stop screaming. Can't wait for a few 'boring' days with just the 2 of us.
My pushchair has broken too, so we can't go anywhere. Hope it will be fixed by the weekend.

Annie - hope Hannnah sleeps better tonght.
Donna - miss you!  Hope you're back with us properly soon. I'm sure you're doing brilliantly with the twins, despite what you think.
Claire - no S (or anything approaching it) on my wedding night either. It was spent in a grim hotel outside Heathrow, with both of us cold and tired after hours spend travelling, and a stupidly early flight the next day.
Deedee - any decisions on the car?

Hope to be back properly soon. Dh is just starting to argue with my mother (she is being very annoying). Don't know whether to keep my head down or to cause a distraction.

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

I did post on here last night but it's not here! I shall start again!

Emma - Have the parents left now? 
You need to tell me how you broke your pushchair. DH might let me have a new one if ours gets knackered  

Polly - You're going to have to remind me of the plan of action too, sorry. So do you go on the pill for a month and then start stimulating? Have you got to go to Spain for any scans? 

Donna - I echo Emma's words. I'm sure you are doing a perfect job with Callum & Ryan.It's just ahrd work and tiring sometimes and it gets you down I know! Looking forward to having you back with us x

Claire - Well we did manage S on our wedding night but it was crap! We were both ****** as farts and it was 3am! It was over in seconds and barely memorable. So, you're not missing out!
Have you managed to track down an alternative centerpiece for your tables?

Much better sleep with H last night. I was in bed and asleep by 9pm and didn't know another thing until 5.45am. Feeling alot better for it too!
One of the Cranial people has got in touch, so I shall be making appointment if I can. I'll let you know how it goes. Fingers very much crossed!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

We're in! Lady H has an appointment next Wednesday. Praying it helps her!!!!!!!!!!.... and me!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello!

My parents have gone, at last.   What a horrible daughter I am! Will seems to have taken against my mother, and screams whenever she holds him. He's fine now they've left.
They do everything in slow motion, and it drives me nuts. Rant over....

Annie - I've heard lots of good things about cranial osteopathy. Glad you don't have too long to wait until the appointment.
The problem with my pushchair is the wheels - totally flat tyres. Turns out there are lots of big and irreparable holes in the inner tube, so I've had to order new ones. I kept meaning to get a second very cheap pushchair for emergencies, but hadn't got round to it.  I have to work out how to fit the thing when it arrives (might need Polly's expert cycling/tyre advice 

Got to go, back later,
Emma, xxxxx
What happened with FIL and MIL?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Emma, it's the usual War & Peace type Annie saga. Keeping it as brief and un boring as possible....

MIL has never shown any excitement towards Hannah. When I was first pregnant some friends asked her if she was excited and she said "no, I've worked with kids all my life this won't be any different"!!!!

She has Hannah for us on Thurs & Fri mornings and has always made me feel it's a real bind for her to do so. She makes me feel really guilty if I ask for a childcare favour (which is very rare by the way) and at Easter weekend FIL practically shouted NO at me when I asked if they were available Sunday evening. 

I know MIL & FIL do love her and every now and then they physically show it! But, quite often they make comments or pull faces or do something to make me feel like I'm palming her off to go "gallavanting with my friends"

PS  - I am going to a Spa next week with my friends    

I dunno, I guess I see some of my friends parents practically begging to spend time with their Grandchildren and they just don't seem that fussed with my little girl. Unless it's to take her to church and parade her to their friends  

so, there you go. Hope you're not rolling your eyes at me too much


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Not rolling my eyes at all. MIL is just the same with Will. When we see her she greets him enthusiastically, then puts him down and that is that, her role as grandmother is over. She has no interest at all. Out of her 4 grandchildren she only seems to like one of them, and they are all lovely (especially Will  ).


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Just popping on briefly. Hope everyone is OK. 

Polly - I think I saw your car in Waitrose today, but I didn't spot you.

We're having a fun time of it here. Will has had a D&V thing for a few days. I nearly rushed him to A&E last night when he suddenly got a rash all over his body, but that went away overnight and NHS Direct said it was just one of those things. Hope he's better soon. We can't really do much at the moment...

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all

Got home pc working again, yippee. 

Emma, hope Will's feeling a lot better this afternoon.  What's a D&V thing?

What's everyone up to at the weekend?  I missed my Friday dance, things were so hectic at work yesterday and I had to get a report in 'or else' so ended up having to do work at work.  Of all things! 

Nice peaceful afternoon for me.  My dad was working on the new kitchen but has now gone home, DF's at the football and even the cat's gone for a sleepover with his cousin.   Just got back from the florists finalising the wedding flower details.  I've ordered my centrepieces with them instead, I'm having to rent the vases (as I don't have time to go round looking for alternatives) with fresh flowers in them (roses and tulips in pink and ivory) - means I don't have the lasting mementos I was hoping for, am also composing a complaint letter to Confetti as they have messed me around really badly and then let me down with only a few weeks to go.  But at least I have something sorted now.

The registrar has recommended we have at least one reading or the ceremony part will be really short but I'm having real trouble finding something that's not vomit inducing.  Anyone got any suggestions?

Sorry realise this is a very weddingy post.  Not for long though.  3 weeks today I'll be Mrs and on day 1 of the honeymoon.  Gulp!

Cx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - your day sounds lovely. Is the cat OK now? What you could do is keep some of the flowers from the table decorations and press them so that you keep a permanent momento.

Not sure about readings. Have you tried watching Four weddings and a Funeral for inspiration?! If anything ocurs to me I'll let you know.

Sorry to use jardon - D&V is diarrhoea and vomit (lovely ). There's a bug that every baby round here seems to have had recently.
He is very clingy. I spent all afternoon holding him and singing nursery rhymes. It was rather nice in its own way.

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Just popped on for some respite.  The cat died early this morning.  We had a frantic call from MIL and DF went to collect him as he was wheezing but he died in the car on the way home.  We're all very sad. 

Emma, hope Will's 'D&V' is better now, sounds gross!

Pressing the flowers is a good idea, I'll look into that, thanks. 

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Guys

I'm back tonight driving myself crazy with searching the internet for answers on how to sort out Lady H's ear infections (yes, she has another one)
All I seem to be finding is sites that say breast feeding might have prevented it and that chucking antibiotics in her is probably not doing anything to help. Making me feel worse than I already do. But nothing really says how to try and help it. 

I'm feeling incredibly down about it all, very frustrated and very alone. I just don't know what to do  

Claire - I'm so sorry about your cat. I can imagine how you're all really upset. I know he meant alot to you.

Emma - How is Will feeling?

Off to bang my head against a brick wall. Night x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Claire - so sorry about your cat.   They really are one of the family aren't they.

Annie - big   to you too. Don't beat yourself up over not bf. It wasn't possible for you, and you tried, so what choice did you have. There is no guarantee that if you had it would have made any difference at all. The only mother I know who is still bf her child (of similar age to ours), seems to have the most sickly, illness prone child you could imagine. 
When are you seeing the consultant about it all? Not helpful at all, but I bet it is 'just one of those things' that she will grow out of. 

Polly, Donna, Deedee - hope you are all OK. You're all so quiet.  

Will is better, thank you, well sort of. He is back to his lovely cheery self but still isn't eating. He has had next to nothing for 3 days.  Home alone tonight. DH has gone to Paris.

Emma, xxxxxxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Thanks for the support. You're right, it is going to be one of those things. I just don't know how to manage it whilst we're waiting for her to grow out of it!
Lucky DH - he could have taken you with him!!!

Claire - How are you feeling today? Don't blame you for complaining to Confetti. I would have done the same.

Hope everyone else is well x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

just a quickie,

hope everyone is enjoying the lovely weather . Hannah and I are doing a lot of walking because it is so nice. I have been looking forward to this, never got the chance to get out much with her as she was a winter baby so making up for it now 

Annie- I came across an article about chldren and reccurrent ear infections in the Sunday Mail magazine last night( ask the Dr section). Didnt read it through but will have a look and get back to you if it's of any interest.

Im still perservering with the solids and its hard going! She will take some porridge in the morning without too much protest. Anything I make myself doesnt go down too well at first but she seems to get used to it.

Anie and Emma- Do I give her a bottle just after her food or should I leave it a while? I just had a quick look in the Annabel Karmel baby and toddler meal planner and bottle and food are at seperate times.

I WILL crack this!!!!

dd x


----------



## deedee2 (Dec 9, 2005)

ps Annie- If its of any help, my friends 7 month old has just been diagnosed with asthma and she breastfed exclusively for 6 months!
Hannah has only ever had a sniffle and was bottlefed 
so we think that blows the 'breast is best' theory out the window!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Deedee - Thank-you! If there is anything handy in the article then yes please let me know.

I'm trying to remember how we did the weaning and bottles with Hannah 1. I used to get annoyed with my friends who had recently had babies and couldn't remember things like this. So I'm really cross with myself! 

I think we gave it straight after and then as she was taking bigger portions she was taking less milk so that's how I started knocking the bottle feeds out.  The 1pm bottle was the first to go and replaced with lunch. Then the 4pm bottle which is when she now has her tea. She still has 10am at the moment, but that's pretty much good to go. She's a little pigeon though and only has about 6ozs in the morning and evening so I still like to get a bit more in there at 10am. When she turns 1 in a months time ( ) I'll knock it on the head.

Hope that helps a little?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Deedee - I'm desperately trying to remember what we did at 6 months. I think it was roughly:

7am breakfast - bottle then cereal
mid-morning water (no milk)
12 noon - veg puree plus baby rice
2.30 pm small bottle of milk
5.30 fruit puree plus baby rice
6.30 bottle

Have you tried her with yoghurts?

I don't think I'd take any advice from me on feeding. Will is still not eating. Today he has had a tiny bit of banana and a few crisps. I've offered him countless alternatives, and he pushes them away. Seems fine in himself apart from that. How long can he go on not eating?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Deedee, afraid I can't help re the solids.   Good to hear from you though.

Annie, sorry to hear there's another ear infection.  If it helps, my mum bf me and yet I had lots of problems with ear infections - I think I mentioned before I ended up at the ENT dept.  

Feeling ok, still a bit in shock re the cat, and poor DF is taking it really badly.   He wants to get another one but I'm not so sure.

x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, sorry we crossed posts.  Poor Will, probably feeling a bit tender from the D&V.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I'd say go for it with another cat if it will make him feel less  .


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening

Emma - Hannah seems off her food at the moment too. At least with me she is! She ate everything at Nursery today, but not much at dinner time at home. Saying that, there was a house load of people and babies. Think she was more interested in what they were up to.


Claire - It's a tough decision to buy another pet having just lost one. It took my Mum 10 years to get another dog after loosing her first one. 
If you're not so sure maybe you can comfort DF with the fact that he might have a baby on his hands before long  

DH has this week off work and he's busy putting up new fences (naff ones in my opinion) and digging up to make way for some decking.
I'm sat here looking around the house thinking how much I hate the decor. I have no flare for interior design whatsover. I'd love to have such a talent.

Off for a splash in the tub. Night all x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I always imagined you to be one of those people who _did_ have a flair for interior decoration. 
I'm trying to plan a bathroom at the moment. I want it to have a 'wow' factor, but have no idea how to achieve this.

Hope everything feels better tomorrow.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

How is everyone today?

Emma - Seriously, I'm rubbish at decor. Particularly with soft furnishings. You know how some women can make a room look amazing with bits and pieces - that's not me!
How Master W today? Are you all organised for his big day?!?! I can't believe they're turning 1 already. Where did that time go!

Claire - Any more thoughts on a new kitty?

Polly - How is everything going?

Deedee/Donna - Hi!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, I too imagined you to be the next House Doctor!  I love interior design, in fact I think I'm quite good at it most of the time , although I still think our second bedroom is tooooo yellow (DF picked the colour, big mistake) but he refuses to let me repaint it.

Hope Hannah's back to eating today now there are no interesting diversions.

Emma, I noticed Will's ticker is almost at 1 too.  Anything planned?

DF and I talked about a new cat last night and we have agreed not to get one at the moment.  I want to concentrate on ttc and if that goes well I won't want to be worrying about a kitten at the same time.  DF agreed (eventually).  We bought an apple tree last night to plant over his grave in the garden (think burying pets is now outlawed actually.  ?) which was very upsetting all round. 

Hope everyone else is ok.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - I think planting a tree is a _lovely_ way to remember your cat.

I'm ashamed to say that I've done next to nothing about Will's birthday, and it is about 10 days away. I've ordered a few books from Amazon, and am going to get him a ride-on car (although he's not quite old enough for it yet). I haven't decied what to do on the big day itself. I think we'll just have SIL and her children over for a birthday lunch. I'm getting quite excited about my birthday (3 days later). I _think_ dh has bought me a laptop (he accidentally let slip something). It is probably something else entirely and I'll be very disappointed. 

Annie - how are the plans for Hannah's birthday coming along. Can't wait to hear more about it.

Got to go - plumber's here (again)


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I think a lunch with SIL and her children sounds lovely.  Are you having party hats and pass the parcel?!

Fingers crossed you're getting a laptop then.  

Annie, I'm also waiting for party-of-the-century news with bated breath!

Cx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - just noticed your ticker - 16 days!  Is everything in hand now? Did you decide on a hen night in the end (and is MIL coming)?

Not sure about hats, but there'll be balloons and cake for sure. I've been trying to explain to dh that we need a birthday cake for Will *and* a separate one for me (2 birthdays, 2 cakes). I have a real weakness for M&S birthday cakes - the ones with jam and cream in the centre and sickly icing on top.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

Yes, absolutely you should have two cakes!  

Had a meal out which was a hen night of sorts, but low key and no MIL, also hoping to have a lunch with the girls at work.

Yes most things are in hand.  Have found some readings (one bit from a Pooh story by A A Milne which is really cute, we're planning to ask the page boy to read it once registrar emails their approval) and another one about marriage which isn't too sickly which we'll ask my uncle to read.  Not much outstanding.  Need to write out the place cards and carry on wearing in the shoes.  Was supposed to be looking after my nails but banged my 'wedding ring' hand on the desk yesterday and completely broke a nail across at finger level, my friend who's doing my french manicure the night before will go blue when she sees it!   Frantically pulling on the nail to make it grow at the moment (hate falsies).

Otherwise, I have all table decorations, cake decorations, cake ordered, all outfits purchased, thank you gifts sorted (except for my mum and MIL  thinking of wedding pics in nice frames afterwards), music selected and approved, florist sorted, everyone paid that needs to be.  Just need to finalise last details with venue and photographer and I think it's done.  I can't WAIT to be married!

Sorry that was a load of boring wedding talk again.  Not for long now!  In fact, the butterflies have already started.

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - now I have a serious craving for some b.day cake. There's nothing quite like it! 

Claire - The apple tree sounds really nice. And I think you made a good decision to hold off getting a new kitty whilst you're ttc. That will take up plenty of your time - trust us!
I shall be tapping you up for some interior help now you've told me that. We might have to set up webcams so you can see it and guide me to house&home heaven  

Well, there's not much to report on the party. I need to go and pay for the BBQ hire, send a cheque to the photographer. I found a lady who is going to come and do face painting and arrange some games for all the kids, so she needs a cheque too  

My friend is getting a cake made for Hannah - a pink number 1

I need to get balloons and banners, food, drinks, track down our gazebo that we lent to god knows who and the most important task of all

Finding me something to wear!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - we crossed over!

I am soooooo excited for you! It all sounds so fantastic!

I can't wait to see the piccies!

There's absolutely no reason to be getting butterflies. You're going to have the best day.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again

Annie, Hannah's birthday party sounds almost as involved as my wedding.  And a photographer! 

Hopefully the wedding will go smoothly.  With all this lack of rain tho I'm convinced it's saving itself for the 3rd!  

Got some ovulation-style pain and is two days early if it is.  That's good from the wedding respect as af will start longer beforehand if previous cycles are anything to go by but so much for my 100% accurate cycles!   Only time will tell...

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Claire - It rained on my wedding day, just as we were leaving church and It didn't make a blind bit of difference, we still had a great time.
How regular have your cycles been since you stopped the pill? I have never ever felt ovulation pains so you're fortunate there that you have another sign you can follow for ttc. How are you feeling about all that. Sorry, I've not asked you much about that for a while. Been far too excited about the wedding! 

The photographer at Hannah's party isn't as grand as it sounds. There's a Lady who works here that does photography on the side and I get "mates rates".


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

A photographer is a photographer, Annie!   Good for you though, you'll have some fab memories to treasure.  

Rain - suppose I'm just worried about my hair!   And as the ceremony and reception are in the same place it's not an issue from that respect but I suppose as the venue rooms are small and some are quite dark I worry about the group photos etc. if they can't be done outside, and the fact we'll have less photos.  Mind you I hate having my photo taken so perhaps that's a blessing!  

My first two cycles were spot on, I predicted March's ovulation and af to the day from February's cycle, but my calculations  this month put ovulation to be Thursday - mind you I appreciate that's near enough!  We're excited about ttc but pretty nervous too.  We'll be having our first go in about 4 weeks. 

Emma, have you actively started ttc #2 yet?  

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - is today cranial osteopathy day? Hope it goes well. People rave about it, so I'm hoping it does great things for Hannah. 

Claire - I'm getting very excited with all this wedding talk. Keep it coming!

Polly - are you OK? You're very quiet. Any news about Spain? 

 that I ever mentioned ttc #2. It was the kiss of death to all such plans, with no progress at all. There has been next to no 'S' here, and what limited action there has been has taken place at quite the wrong time of the month. I've just had af so I'm hoping to try properly this month. Perhaps I should get a new ticker? I feel ready now to face trying again (such announcements are always followed by the day from hell with Master W  ).

I'm going to go and buy his birthday present this morning, and balloons and things. 

Have a good day everyone,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - today is Cranio day. I'm trying not to get too excited in case it doesn't work or they can't help her! Some other ladies on FF have told me about their experiences which has been positive,but we'll see.

I was about to ask you about ttc#2. Maybe with a ticker you'd be motivated to pin DH down at the right times   Book out his calender for next ovulation time! 
Got my fingers crossed for another success for you. We might have 3 BFP's on here before too long with a bit of luck.

I'm thinking twins for Polly. We need a matching set of girls please  

Have fun shopping for Will today x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma, I agree that you need a ticker!  I'm going to get one once my wedding one is finished.   I think it will help remind you that the time is approaching so you're ready to 'hop on'!   (If only it were that easy...................)

Annie, good luck with the cranio people today, hope you get the result you want!

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

There you go. It is rather imtimidating now.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

It's lovely - love the bricks!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Think I mean building blocks!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh, check you out Emma! How exciting!

Looking forward to yours Claire! Why don't you put one up and have 2 tickers for a while!!! Be wreckless!

Polly - are you going to go for a ticker too?!?!


Well - guess where I am... bloody work! Major urgent case and we've offered to pull an all nighter because of the nature of it. I've got 5pm - 8pm so not bad really, although I'm staying on til 11pm to keep my preggers friend company. We're ordering pizza and I've got my OK magazine. Should probably do a bit of work whilst I'm here!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - hope you're enjoying your pizza. Extra toppings?

Nothing much happening here. Going to do a bit of hunting around for a holiday. Mid-May, possibly France?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I am nodding off at my desk    

Only 40 more minutes on my watch. Had to abandon my In Box as my notes were beginning to have mis-spellings and just really poor notes, so switched over to Hello! magazine  

Glad I don't have to do this very often!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hey Girls

such a lot going on. I am having the month from hell workwise, but then I am booking NO MORE meetings for May and June. Hah! Might even be able to get some work done. 

Anyway: hopefully my new ticker will tell you what is going on - we have the full plan now. AF arrived on Monday, so I am taking the pill until about 5th May, I have a down regging injection on 1st May, and then oestrogen from 14th May. we plan to go off to Spain on 27th May. OOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!

I will try to do keep up with you all a bit better!

Love
Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I have NO idea why my train is already almost all the way down the track!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Polly - Wow! It's all happening now! I'm so excited for you and full of butterflies. I think that sounds like an excellent plan not to have any meetings book for May and June. That time shall be spent with us all nagging you to put your feet up, eat all the right implantation foods, drink lots of water and anything else that is recommended

In fact I'm going to start swatting up on it now so I know what I need to tell you to do! I'm temporarily going to be found wandering around the IVF threads if anyone needs me!

Sending you alot of love and good luck vibes Polly. I can't think of anyone who deserves this to work more xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Well I've done a ticker but not sure if I've got the cycle days right, seems ovulation should be day 14 but it's day 17/18 for me if the pain is anything to go by and it must be as it's every month .  Heck I don't know what I'm on about anyway.  

Anyway it looks really pretty so it's staying for now and I'll change it if needs be.

Annie, hope you've recovered from your late night stint!

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Goodness, we've all gone ticker crazy.  Annie - you need another one too. 

Polly - this is so exciting (I just love the train by the way). I too can't think of anyone who deserves this to succeed more than you.  I'm looking forward to Annie reporting back on what's what.

Claire - lovely ticker too. I'm reading _far_ too much into things, but you have a girly ticker and Polly has a boy one. Is that significant, I wonder....  
I know you'd both be delighted with a boy or girl, but does it reveal something of what you both expect?
Or, it could be that you like flowers and pink thinks and Polly is a secret train spotter.

I'll go away and get a life now.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I think mine is just cos I am a girlie girl, all pink and hearts etc. and so that's what I'm drawn to.  My other ticker is on the same lines. 

A daughter to dress in pink fairy things would be nice and I've always assumed I'd have a girl first.  But I'm sure I'd be equally happy with a cute little boy too, being healthy would be my main concern. 

xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Not been able to do any implantation research yet. The Boss is lingering behind me   But I shall do it! 

Claire - The ticker looks really good! 

I cannot wait until we have 3 new bump tickers on the go! 

I shall enjoy everyone elses tickers rather than make one up for me. You won't be catching a ttc one from me for a long while yet!

I am absolutely knackered after last night. Myself and my colleague/friend were sat here from 5.30 - 9.30 waiting for something to maybe happen and then all of sudden it did! It all went a bit xrazy for 10 minutes and then it was all resolved by 11.15pm. We're heroes today so I don't mind the tiredness so much  

Cranio didn't happen yesterday as the chaps secretary out us down at 5pm instead of 3pm. I was really dissapointed and a bit cheesed off, but we're back in for Monday.


Emma - ooooh, I wonder if you've predicted something there. Although that doesn't support my twin girl theory for Polly   I can't wait to find out how it all pans out.

I shall predict - twin girls for Polly, a boy for Claire and ,,, I'm not sure for you yet. I shjall ponder on that for a while.

Right - back to grindstone


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I think one boy and one girl twin for Polly, and a girl for Claire (and she'll have to be called Hannah).
If I ever get round to it again it will be another boy (can I predict for myself?).


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

OMG if I did have a girl she probably would be called Hannah!  Until two generations ago in my family, the first born daughter was always called Hannah but was broken by my grandmother, and I really want to reinstate the tradition (sorry if I've mentioned that before).  Not sure what sort of confidence problems being Hannah 3 would cause though......  

DF and I have discussed it and it would be Hannah May or Elizabeth Jane.  So we'll probably have a boy and then be totally stumped for names!  Although I like Harry after Harry Potter.   Anyway, all totally theoretical at the moment!

Emma, why a boy, is that what you want or just a feeling?

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - Hannah 3 it is! 

I don't mind another boy or girl. But dh is one of 3 boys (and a sister), his father was one of 3 boys, and his father before him etc. A boy seems more likely. Logically, I knew this with Will, but I still was shocked when they confirmed it on a scan.
Can't believe I'm talking like this, when we haven't even ttc.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Actually the train was because I feel we have started a new journey! Even though we call the baby we don't have Fred (it's a bit like Fred exists somewhere, but we haven't figured out a way to get him/her born yet) I always think that we would have a girl. I'm sure it is about the lovely cute clothes I can imagine for her...!  But really, just a healthy baby would be specific enough for me, of course. Twins......hmmm.....it would be great in one way (two kids for the price of one) but I would worry about being able to get through the pregnancy at my age. 

Right now I am in such a bad mood....is it the pill? or is it that I am being expected to do too much in my job? or what? I have had this feeling of impending doom for about a week now (pre af and since) and can't figure out why. We have our plan, we are going for DE, I won a huge contract last week for work, which means I can afford to get back the staff member I had to let go at the end of March, the sun is shining.....what is wrong with me?  
I'll just have to pull myself together.... 

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Polly - I love the idea of your little Fred being out there somewhere. (I was at school with a girl called Fred BTW - think it was short for Frederica ). I bet the pill makes your hormones go loopy, and that is why you feel a little glum. Hope it all settles down soon. 

Annie - how are you? Less tired today? Did you ever buy another pushchair. I ordered a 2nd one yesterday (a spare and to fit in dh's tiny car boot) - a Quinny Zapp - only £75 on the Boots website (although only in bright orange at that price)!

Claire - Can't wait to hear all about your weekend plans. I bet it'll be a busy one.

Deedee - how is the feeding going?

Off food shopping this morning (so I won't be in Waitrose tomorrow Polly, no need to dress up now ). I can't really go anywhere else. I finally got new inner tubes for my pushchair, and lovely dh fixed it late last night after a very long day at work, and has put one of the punctured ones back. I haven't the heart to tell him.

Hope Donna is back soon. It feels like ages since she was here. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I was only thinking yesterday that it's ages since Donna posted.

Bless your DH Emma!

It's not too busy for me.  We've got a takeaway tonight (yummy ), tomorrow am having my highlights done ready for the wedding  and hopefully the new dishwasher installed (nice new integrated one for the new kitchen ) but then meal at MILs tomorrow night .  Sunday is a quiet day just running through the wedding plans with DF I think, plus some gardening (you should see my herb and veg gardens, they are the business! )

How's everyone today?  Happy it's Friday?  I know I am!

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - your weekend sounds lovely. Hope the meal with MIL goes OK. Don't let her upset you this close to the big day. 
I love this time of year when everything springs into life and grows quickly.
I'm rather pleased with my veg too. 

I'm going to the dentist tomorrow. I quite enjoy going. She is lovely, and we always have a good chinwag. And it she over in St Albans so it all combines well with a morning's shopping. Not sure about the rest of the weekend. I think dh is working on Sunday.

I have a grumpy child today (asleep at the moment). I don't know why, but will just roll with it. Even one of the ladies on the checkout in Waitrose said he wasn't his usual cheery self today. 

Back later,
emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Ooh Emma, with 3 days to ovulation will there be some  ?!

Hope you enjoy St Albans shopping. 

Have a good weekend everyone.  I'm going to finish off what I'm doing and go home early!

                                                                            

x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello!

Hope you all had a lovely weekend.

Claire - how was the meal with MIL?

Annie - is today cranio day? Hope it goes well.

Polly - how are you feeling today? Still   or more  ?

I've had better weekends than this one. On Saturday we went to St Albans. The dentist was fine and we planned shopping and lunch out. But Will screamed as we pushed him around (top volume, everyone staring like we were baby torturers) so we abandoned that. He was fine in the afternoon, then on Sunday screamed all day, near enough, and refused to sleep at all (perhaps accounting for his grumpiness). 
As for ttc - hopeless.  On Saturday he decided to wake up and start screaming as we went to bed, with more of the same on and off throughout the night (so I was like a zombie by Sunday), and on Sunday we were both just too tired for anything. It was not meant to be. He is a wonderful contraceptive. 

Today can only be better.

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

Emma, sorry no ttc, obviously Will has cottoned on and wants to be an only child a bit longer! 

My weekend was good, got a lot done as usual.   Meal with MIL was a nightmare, she made so many digs I'm surprised there isn't a crater where her house once stood!  She started going on about the weather as well, so I said that as the ceremony and reception were in the same place that it didn't really matter except for outdoor shots which may/may not be possible, but she launched into : "Oh it will ruin the day".  "It will be just awful".  "I shall be so cross if it rains ... it will be horrible".  Followed by lots of dramatic sighing.  It makes me really cross as it is forecast to rain all next week and DF and I are trying to be upbeat about it and not let it affect us but then there's her in the background being Mrs Negativity.  

Annie, good luck if it's cranio day today! 

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Well, I actually had a good weekend. A weekend that was like the Annie of old. A weekend that puts me back on par with Claire  

So, on Friday I went to the Spa and had a really lovely time. I had a 75 minute massage followed by lunch in the sunshine whilst sat in a dressinggown. Then I went and had a facial.
After leaving theere I went to my Godsons birthday party. DH was already there with Lady H who was having the time of her life. She was full of the joys of spring.
Following that we put her to bed and my brother arrived home for the weekend. He sat in with Lady H whilst DH and I met some friends at the cinema.

The rest in a nustshell - girls night in on Saturday, and I went to see Paolo Nutini in concert last night.

Absolutely knackered but feeling alot more like me and not just Mum!

Emma - sorry Will had the grots at the weekend. Lady H has indeed got cranio today and not a moment too soon if it's going to work. She's woke up full of a cold this morning and that usually means another ear infection within days.

Claire - 10 days to go!!!! Yipee!

Ignore MIL. Pretend she's not even there. Just go and enjoy your big day.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

OMG I know, I'm so excited!

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Who is Paulo Nuntini?

Bcak later.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I asked the same thing Emma. Some 18 year old Scottish kid who sings about his "New Shoes" and "Jenny Don't Be Hasty" He sounds good on the radio, but not so much on stage and drunk! He was totally trashed last night. Apparently his footie team won the league and he celebrated with a few kegs of Stella before attempting a performance. It was shocking  

Well we did the Carnio thing. Hannah was good as gold and led there fairly happily for 45 minutes while he massaged her head, with a few verses of twinkle twinkle. He seemed positive, but we'll see. She's full of a cold today so it'll be interesting to see if it goes to her ears as usual. 

Claire - "Here comes the bride"...la la la! Oooohhhh! we're nearly there. So what are the plans that weekend? When are you finishing work? Are you out the Friday night? What time is the wedding on Saturday? You never mentioned where it was did you? PM the details so I can see! 
I luuurrrrv a good wedding! Have they got webcam facilities so we can watch?!?!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again,

A much better day was had by all here today.  Will has yet another cold (when are these babies totally illness free), but in reasonably good spirits.

Annie - cranio sounds interesting. Do you have to go back for more sessions?

Claire - I love the idea of a webcam (or should that be wedcam   ). Tell us what your plans for the next 10 days are.
LOL at MIL and the weather.  

Nothing much happened here today. Went shopping (and manged to lose my debit card ). I bought some shorts for summer in ....wait for it ..... size 10.  they were from Fat Face though, whose sizing is a little on the generous side. I notice that my buying of them has coincided with the end of the lovely weather.

Got to go and cook (lamb chops, ratatouille and new potatoes - summer menu has started here)
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - Yep, we're booked in for 2 more sessions. Next Tuesday and the one following that. Hope it works as it's costing a bloody fortune!

I'm off to bed. I know it's only 8pm, but after my weekend of burning the candle both ends I am ready to drop! Plus, I think it's going to be a long night with Lady H. I can hear her coughing away down the monitor  

Night night x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Fingers crossed on the cranio then Annie!  Hope the night wasn't as bad as you feared!

Emma, congrats on the size 10.  So you are responsible for the end of the good weather then! 

Annie, wedding is on the Thursday - hopefully this will be a unique day with very very few other brides having the same wedding date .  My plans for the next 10 days ~ I have already had my hair cut and highlighted (Saturday, so it has time to calm down), DF had his hair cut last night, best man bridesmaid and page boy all round tomorrow night for final planning meeting, beautician on Friday, last dress try-on at the weekend, collect cake Monday, lunch with girls at work next Tuesday, then off work from the Weds.  I have dinner with relatives who are travelling from Wales on Weds night then a friend staying and will have some wine and do my nails etc.  Thursday morning is off to the hairdressers for blow-dry and tiara positioning and then collect flowers on way to venue (early so I can oversee the table decorations being done etc. !).  Not aware of any wedcams!  However, I promise to share pics.  Venue is being emailed to you!

We've had two gifts through so far, a cheque for £50 from an uncle who can't come (and I doubt knows my middle name so that's quite generous!) and something wrapped at MILs from DF's uncle's next door neighbour...

So excited.  And nervous.

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - ooooh, you sound completely organised! I can't wait to hear how it all went. I'll be thinking of you next week and knowing that you're having the time of your life. 

Enjoy your special day.

When will be your last post to us before you become Mrs?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

My last post will be on Tuesday 1st May I think but will try to post on the Friday 4th how it went before heading off on our honeymoon on the Saturday. 

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

That'd be great if you get a chance Claire, but i'll understand if you're otherwise occupied!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hello everyone,

Haven'y had time to read through posts but I hope you are all well.

You are all going to have to hang fire with any BFP untill I am back online I don't want to miss anything.

Claire good luck for the big day I know I wont get back online before you say I do, I hope it is everything you imagine and more 

Computer is still broken  I really miss you all.

Hope to be back online soon

Donna, Callum and Ryan xx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna    Hope you're back with us soon (although it sounds like it won't be soon).  How are the boys? What are they doing? Are they still enjoying their food? How's the new house and dh's job? So many questions.........

Don't worry about missing any BFPs from my direction. I do think there'll be at least 2 others soon though. 

How is everyone else? I've just been swimming (well, more standing in water really) with SIL and my nephew. Will loves it so much.  I'm so tired today  - another disrupted night was had here. 

Bcak later,
emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Emma  - crap night here too. I'm off to bed in a minute in case of yet another one tonight. I'm feeling pretty   and looking it too.
Hoping you get a solid nights kippie snooze. Oh to sleep 8 hrs straight again...mmmmmm  

Donna - Great to hear from you   Hope we can have you back real soon for a proper catch up.

I'm meant to be writing a list of things we need for Lady H's bbq. So far got charcoal and that's it. Think we'll need more than that  

Night everyone x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh Lord, I feel like I need putting to pasture this morning  

Yesterday I was tired. Today I'm just plain delerious  

If the girls doesn't get rid of that cold and sleep soon I'm going to end up in the looney bin.

Wonder if anyone will notice if I have a little lie down under my desk! 

zzzzzz..... I'm off to the shop to get OK magazine and some choccies. See if that'll perk me up!

How is everyone else fairing today?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi girls

great to hear from you Donna! 

Oh, Claire - all so soon! I really am keeping my fingers crossed for a great day weatherwise. Everythig sounds so perfectly organised, I'm sure it will be wonderful. Don't let anyone (who?!) spoil it, it is your day, and just ignore anyone who doesn't behave. 

We had such a wonderful wedding...even though lots of little things going wrong, like my nephew dropping the ring (he was 4) - this in an Victorian church with underfloor heating, i.e. lots of grates in the floor! In that kind of slow motion thing, we watched it hit the floor and bounce - and the Best Man caught it on the rebound! It was amazing! Then DH bursting into tears as he said his vows, and me thinking that he didn't want to marry me after all, but actually he was just happy (aw!) Oh, and finding out the night before that we couldn't have the cars.... I think the adreniline and the endorphins just keep you going. Actually, one thing, like you I was so busy organising, and I think I almost forgot that I was also a bride. As I arrived at the church, I was just going to leap out of the car in full lets-get-on-to-the-next-thing mode, when it suddenly occurred to me that I was the star of the show - just in time for me to gather my wits and make an entrance - or rather, a graceful exit. So just relax and enjoy it! Ohh, so exciting! 

OK, got to do some work.

Take care all 

Love
Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie, our posts crossed. So sorry you had another bad night...do you think the cranio has to make it worse before it gets better? Or is this par for the course?

Deffo recommend chocolate!  

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all

Well it's not just babies that need looking after in the night!  DF had a very upset tummy and as a consequence I have had virtually no sleep looking after him.  Perhaps just a small insight into a mother's world but my word, don't know how you do that on a continuous basis! 

Polly, thanks for the wedding anecdots.  They all help!  I've read of brides falling over, getting their heels stuck in grates, the works.  Seems though that it just lightens the mood if something goes wrong.  Having said that, the butterflies are extreme.  Went out yesterday with a small group of girls from work (supposedly to welcome a new starter) and ended up with a bride to be sash, chocolate willies, the works.   

Donna, great to hear from you.  Looking forward to you being back soooooon. x

Morning Annie, Emma, Deedee.   

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - poor you having yet another disturbed night.  Hope the chcoclate helps.

Claire -    at the chocolate willy, etc. Poor df - hope he doesn't pass it on to you. I'd give him a very wide birth for a few days.

Polly -  

I had a better night, thank goodness (feel really guilty saying that Annie), but still have a very snotty child. We're going to go and visit a farm today, so long as the weather holdds out.

Have a good day people,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - no need to apologise. I'm glad one of us got a good nights sleep. Hope you have a fab time at the farm today  

Polly - Hi! I've just took a look at your ticker. It's creeping up on us! How are you getting on with the pill etc?
Someone else did suggest to me that maybe the cranio is shifting a lot of mucus out? Who knows! I just know I'm like Dopey today! I've been making lots of spelling mistakes, forgotten to buy a birthday present and all sorts. I can't function!

Claire -   what a great lunch! 
Do you think DH ate something funny or is it pre wedding jitters? The thought of having to make a speech perhaps?!? 
We could have gone online last night and had a chat! 

No chocolate as someone walked in the door with jumbo scones and fresh clotted cream - yummy!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again

Jumbo scones and fresh clotted cream - 

Emma, hope you're having fun at the farm, how exciting!

Yes he is nervous about the speech (in fact, try terrified), might be nerves all round re the wedding, bless his cotton socks. 

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Aaaah, poor DF Claire. I was forced to watch snippets of my wedding DVD at the weekend and my DH was a bag of nerves about the speech. He actually did a really good one  

I would guess that once the day actually gets going he'll be swept up with it all and won't be as anxious.  It's probably the anticipation of it at this stage.

I didn't get the e-mail about your location


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Resent the email, hope you get it this time.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I didn't get a venue email either. 

Probably is nerves with df. Poor thing. I bet he'll be fine on the day.

Farm was quite pleasant, although a bit smaller than I imagined. Pigs were a huge hit. 

1001 things to do now. I feel very disorganised today.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma, I wonder which farm you went to? Does it have a little cafe, with a play area outside, and lots of different kinds of chickens wandering around?

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - It had a cafe and play area, but I didn't notice wandering chickens.  It was Standalone in Letchworth. I'm led to believe that there are other bigger and better ones in this part of the world, but I thought I'd test Will out on the cheapest and most low-key farm option first.

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - I got the e-mail. The venue looks stunning! Very classy


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I'm an  . As you rightly pointed out you'd sent details of it ages ago. It was good to see it again though. 

Oh dear, Corrie was too    this evening.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I don't watch Corrie, but keep up just about with the tv guide sometimes - what happened Emma?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Eileen had been looking after a baby girl  that had been dumped on her (well, her son) by the mother several weeks ago, thinking it was her granddaughter. She found out it wasn't and the mother decided she wanted her back, and so handed her over to social services. There were lots of tears. 
I'm OK now though  

Claire - how did the planning meeting go last night? Is df any better?

M&T this morning. Bcak later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Oh no!  I'd hoped that there would still be a happy ending to the Eileen story! 

Planning meeting postponed to tonight as best man had to work.  Meant we had a nice time pottering about in the garden instead. 

How is everyone else today?

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Aaah, that's so sad. I couldn't have watched that.

Hope you've had fun at M&T today.


Mrs Claire - I thought you'd be far too excited for work and be on here chatting to us! Have you eloped?

Polly - Choo choo, that train is coming down the tracks! Where are you I need to know details! I'm still working on my research for making Polly Pips stick around and bloom!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

I'd LOVE to be able to chat on here all day and ignore work.  Unfortunately I've got 3 major projects to finish before next Tuesday  "or else".  And two of them I've barely started as they are so unexciting. 

Have had time to get Confetti to give me £20 for the inconvenience caused re the table centrepieces though.   Oh, and arranged for our new windows, doors and fascias to be done in two weeks' time.  Means DF and I will be on our honeymoon for three of the four days they're there but my parents are taking charge, so we can come home to it being mostly complete.    Can't believe how well the house is coming together (or how much needed doing, dunno how we missed all these things in the euphoria of viewing it!)

Annie how are you finding part-time work, don't know if you've ever said?

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Afternoon all,

M&T was really nice, actually. And everyone sang 'Happy Birthday' to Will. 

Claire - sounds a wonderful idea to have most of the work done on your windows whilst you are away. 
I've thought the same about mt house. I'm very happy with it, but as we plan to change everything I do sometimes wonder why I thought this was the right house to buy. 

Have I whinged about bathrooms to you all? We were going to get one bathroom done (it is very 1970s - orange & brown with gold taps) but leave the other one (boring but fine), but now we're going to have to do both. All the taps have stopped working in the boring but fine one and apparently aren't worth replacing, and the pipes are inconveniently boxed in, so the only way to deal with it is to rip it all out. It is going to be hell. I may even have to stay with MIL for a couple of weeks.  I need to find a good plumber to do it all too (although I bet Claire would do it all herself in a weekend   ).

Better go,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Emma - New bathroom*s* plural! How exciting! What colour schemes are you thinking of? Are you going for white suites?

x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

And when is Will's birthday?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Baths will be with chrome taps. Loos white. Over the bath shower in one bathroom in chrome. Big walk-in shower in our bathroom. Tiles will be white and oversized (did that by accident in our old house and liked the effect). Thing I can't decide on is the cupboards for our bathroom. I want it to have a big wow factor but also be timeless. I think white units could look dated (or maybe I haven't found the right ones). Had pale beech ones last time, but they too can looked a little dated. I'd like dark brown, but am worried that they may alienate future buyers (we imagine moving in 2/3 years time)? I want a luxury hotel kind of look, but only in our bathroom - Will's will be cheap and cheerful.

His birthday is on Saturday (and mine is on Tuesday - keep forgetting that - 35 ).

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

Oh I do like chrome!  Re cupboards, I think Next have a nice range with a white cabinet, mirror, etc. which I'd have liked if there was the room for it, but I don't think it's very 'luxury hotel'.  Gotta admit I wouldn't want dark brown, would be ripped out in week 1  but I'm more into light colours.  I'm quite sure that Next also have a dark brown range actually.  Is it all tiled or will there be paint too?

We're leaving our suites (all white thankfully), all we did was refloor our bathrooms and repaint and accessorise.  We have a big walk-in shower and it's great (except DF is always wanting to come in with me  )

35 - probably only a third of the way through your life the way life expectancy goes up!   Are you doing anything nice to celebrate?

Just heard from our photographer to confirm the details, he's arriving at 1.45pm on the day to do pre-wedding shots.   It's starting to seem a bit 'real'. 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - you could be right about dark brown. I think it could be one of those  things that look good on style supplements but bad in real life. 

 at df and the shower. That would drive me nuts!

I think my birthday will be spent home alone. Dh is in the middle of a big deal at work. I'll get a nice M&S ready meal, bottle of wine and a DVD.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

The shower thing drives me nuts too! 

How is everyone this morning?

Annie, how's Hannah's cold now?

We had our planning meeting last night, it went well.  We have everything arranged to a tee and the best man is taking charge of making sure everything runs smoothly and how we want it.    He's sitting next to MIL at the meal and is going to be on standby to tell her to button it should she feel the need to be difficult. 

Oooh and it's Friday again!  What's everyone up to at the weekend?  We're mostly doing DIY and have people coming to dinner Sat night, are planning to do a beef balti with rice and naan bread.    And our dishwasher is being plumbed in, yippee! 

Right, I must make headway with my projects today, am running out of time!

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - can't believe you're doing DIY just days before the wedding.  You really are superwoman. 

We've got Will's birthday tomorrow, and dh and I are going to take him somewhere with animals on Sunday (haven't decided where yet though). 
I'm feeling a bit   with MIL this morning. The postman has just been and there's still nothing for Will (or me, for that matter) from her. She hasn't phoned to ask about it either. She has until tomorrow to redeem herself. Its not that I expect a lavish gift from her (although she has more money than she knows what to do with), but just a card or something to show she'd remembered would be nice.

Hope everyone has a nice day. Off shopping this morning, including lots of jelly and ice-cream type foods. 

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

Oh yes, we're doing DIY!  We're also demolishing a step on the patio from the french doors to the patio (as we're having patio door put in so it's in the wrong place and power jetting the patio at the weekend.  No such thing as doing things by halves! 

Many happy returns to Will for tomorrow, the Friday dance is in his honour!

                                                                               

Speak Monday if not before.  I'm off home soon.   Hope you all have a good one. 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Thanks Claire - have a fab weekend. Your last one being single!


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi all again,

Just a quicky,

Read through a few posts, Polly thats fantastic news that treatment is starting so soon, I really hope I am back online by then so I can hold your hand every step of the way. I am so excited.

Boys are good, Callum weighs 14lb 15 and lil Ryan is doing well at 11lb 11. they are both loving 3 meals a day and surprisingly Ryan eats more than Callum.
Callum is rolling over -  has been for some time and Ryan is still really trying.

I need my computer back, I am dying to get back online.

Hope you are all well, Miss you loads

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening All

Sorry I forgot to say I'd be absent today. DH & I were helping our friends move (Hannah's Boyfriends parents!) H was at her Granny's this morning while the girls cleaned and the lads packed the hire van. Then we got Lady H and went to the new place - which is to die for by the way. Gorgeous brand new house in a new estate that is sort of on the outskirts of town, right on top of a hill. It's got a great community spirit up there. It's like it's own little village. Stunning! I took Hannah for a quick walk to get her to nap and had a nosey around the really posh houses - green with envy when I got back 

We're all absolutely knacekerd now! I'm going to bed as soon as I can get my hand out of the bag of M&M's  I have been eating like a trojan lately and can't seem to stop. Got to from Monday though in preperation for party photos!!!

Claire - Part time is going great! I'm really enjoying the work/life balance. I love having somewhere to be in the mornings, using my grey matter again, listening to the office banter, being part of the office banter, going to the toilet when I like and alone, eating and drinking when I like, sending e-mails, posting on FF.... yep things are good so far 

This time next week you'll be Mrs Claire - hoorah! It's come around so quickly. Before you know it we'll be here doing a BFP celebration dance for you  The wedding plans are all sounding fantastic. Glad the meeting went well and you're all good to go.

Hope you have a great weekend with all the DIY!

Emma - Will you not celebrate your b.day at all? No dinner out with the girls?, night out with DH when he can? I've got the big 30 next year. Planning something small and quiet.... NOT! I've got a whole charity masquerade ball idea cooking up right now!

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY MASTER DAFF* for tomorrow   

Can't believe our little solider is a year old. Wow! - who would have thought we would be here now back when we started out on here. It's fantastic!

Donna - Great to hear from you. Glad the boys are both doing so well. Looking forward to having you back with us 

Well, I'm going to a NCT sale with MIL tomorrow morning and then Lady H is going to my friends house overnight. I've been feeling really anxious about it. Not that she wouldn't be looked after! They have 2 children (our godchildren). Just worried about Lady H being a minx and playing them up. What if she keeps them up all night I'd be horrifed!
They've been asking to have her for a long time and DH & I have a party to go to tomorrow. She seems to have gotten over the cold and slept well last night. Fingers crossed she'll be a dream baby for them 

Well, I'm heading off to bed. The M&M's have made me feel sick now! Serves me right.

Diet from Monday!

Ciao for now my Bellas


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Just a quick one. Dh probably home soon.   at dh this evening. He told me he'd be home for dinner at 8, and I cooked accordingly. When he hadn't arrived at 8.30 I called, and he'd forgotten all about saying that. He'll have to pretend to enjoy his burnt and dried out chicken though.

Annie - I can't stop eating chocolate at the moment either.

I'm knackered after preparing for tomorrow, and I've only got a handful of people coming. Can't imagine how it will be for you Annie. Still have more balloons to blow up and a car to build. 

Night, night,
emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

[fly]                         [/fly]

[fly]*HAPPY FIRST BIRTHDAY TO WILL*[/fly]
LOVE FROM POLLY


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Thnaks Polly.  We've had a _lovely_ day. Off to bed now.

Emma, xxxxx

p.s how do you do that clever moving text thing?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Emma - How was the party?!?!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all!

OMG can't believe it's only 3 days away.  And the fantastic news is that af arrived early yesterday so should be just about gone by Thursday!  I can't believe even my body is behaving!  (except that now I have 2 x 31 day cycles and 1 x 28 day cycle so my guess fertile period is a bit wide, DF is looking forward to all the ! 

Emma, how was the party?!

Annie, I can't believe you're planning your 30th already!  No, actually I can... 

Donna, great to hear from you.  Glad to hear the boys are doing so well. 

Morning Polly, Deedee.

We've had loads of gifts arriving, mostly cheques  but think I'll need to buy some more cake boxes for all these people I'd forgotten existed!   Got a friend popping round this evening too, it's all so real now!

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - 3 days!!!!! It is so exciting. Where did all those months go?   Fab news about af - how convenient, and one less thing to worry about. 
Tell us more about the cake. I can't rememebr what you said about that. Is it a classic tiered affair?

Annie - how are you? How was the weekend? Did Lady H behave herself at the sleepover?

Polly - how are you? Are you getting excited and nervous?

Donna, Deedee  

Will's birthday was lovely. SIL and her children came over for the day. We had a nice lunch and played in the garden all afternoon. Will loved his ride on car, but was quite indifferent to all the other presents. He loves playing with his big cousins though. In the evening, with him safely tucked up in bed, dh and I toasted his birthday with a rather nice bottle of champagne.  Yesterday we took him to see yet more animals (Farrowby Farm, Polly). I can't believe he's really a year old.  

Shopping this morning. Going to buy myself a birthday cake. 

Back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Again!

Emma - That's great that Will had a good day. It's making me really excited about Hannah's little gathering now!
Unfortunately Lady H was awake between 1am and 3am saturday night. I felt so guilty about it until we were reminded that their children had done the same to us in the past. Think Hannah realised she was somewhere else and decided to let them know she wasn't happy about it! She shut up as soon as they gave her a bit of milk. She was happy as larry when I went to get her. Quite happy playing with the older 2.
The party we went to was really dull in the end. Alot of people had left by 10pm! We stuck it out until 11.30 to be polite!

Claire - Only 3 days to go!!!! OMG! And how fantastic that AF arrived early! Oooh, time to get going on the BMS. I bet DF is thrilled about that part! Can't wait to hear a BFP announcement!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

Funnily enough Emma I'm collecting the cake today at lunchtime.  It's from M&S, 3 tiers of luxury fruit cake with white icing and a bit of detail on it.  We've got hearts to scatter around it and a cake topper that's clear hearts on silver wires sort of fanned out on the top (all part of the heart theme!), oh and it's going on pillars to make it look bigger!

Sorry the party was dull Annie, obviously not one you had a hand in organising! 

Emma, sounds like you had a nice day for Will's birthday.  What are you planning for tomorrow?  (I am right that it's yours tomorrow...?)

Weather's looking good isn't it girls!  Please pray with me that it stays like this for the week (and hopefully next week too!).  Don't want much do I!

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

On my knees with my rosary beads as we speak Claire  

I'll also do a sunshine dance for you    

I'm sure the sun will shine for our Bride to Be on Thursday. I'm going to be desperate to hear from you after the big event! I wanna see piccies asap! You're only excused if you're off having BMS, that's acceptable as we need a new BFP for the vag team!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Off to collect cake in a mo.  

Annie, I absolutely promise that I will share pics as soon as I can.  No idea how long it takes to get these things from the photographer - is it days or weeks for example? 

Anyway, must stop dillydallying!

Back later.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - do we have the cake now? Sounds lovely, from your description. The weather is looking good for Thursday according to metcheck.

Annie - shame that the party was disappointing. How are plans for Hannah's party coming along. We'll want lots of pictures of that one too.

Plans for my birthday are to take dh's car to the garage to have something tweaked, go swimming with SIL and nephew, and I haven't got any further than that. Just another day, really. Ho hum.......

Going to go and tidy up whilst W sleeps.

Back later,Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

We have the cake!  It's in a meeting room behind me (it has no windows and is very cool!) under my watchful eye.

I've got cool boxes with ice packs in to transport it home later. 

Emma, did you get your bday cake?  What's it like?  (as we're on a cake topic!)

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I got an M&S one. Sponge, jam and cream in the centre, and lots of lovely iciong on top. Square, looks like a present. £8. More than enough for 1/2 people but I love cake!

Hope the cake makes it home OK. No sudden braking!


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hmmmm, cake! Now I'm hungry and craving victoria sandwich!

I've just had a gorgeous bunch of flowers delivered to me at work! Not from DH, he never sends me flowers. They're from a friend to say thank-you for supporting her through a tough time. I did bugger all, but it's a lovely gesture all the same. I'm thrilled to bits with them  

Emma -    

Wishing you a fabulous day. Hope you get lots of nice pressies and are generally spoilt rotten  


Claire - HAPPY WEDDING DAY! 

Sending you and DF lots of love and best wishes for your special day. I hope everything goes really well and that you have the time of your life. 

Can't wait to have you back with us and to hear all about it


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - have we lost Claire already? I couldn't remember when her last day at work was.  

Claire - if you read this, hope you have a wonderful wedding and honeymoon. Can't wait to hear all about it.   


Er, no pressies or being spoilt rotten here I'm sorry to say. Dh has to work late tonight, so I'm home alone. He came back early last night and we had a nice meal together (celebrating the last day of being 34 rather than the first of being 35 ). He confirmed that my birthday present is a laptop all of my own    but it won't be coming for a few weeks yet (no idea why). He did give me some perfume though. Other than that, it is a bit of a non-event. 
On the plus side, we're about to book a holiday  - going in just over a week    - in France.

Off to the garage now with dh's car. Then swimming.

Have a good day everyone,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

[fly]               [/fly]
[fly]
Happy Birthday to Emma!!!![/fly]

Have a great day!

Love
Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

[fly]                  [/fly]

[fly]Happy Wedding Claire!!!!![/fly]

Love
Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

OMG - check out my ticker!!!!! I went for my downreg injection today.....ooooooooo......getting closer!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - how exciting! Tell us all! What do they inject you with? What does it do? Are there any nasty side effects?

And how _do_ you do that clever big text scrolling thing?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh wow Polly! Tell us everything. How many of these jabs do you have to have? What happens next?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

OK! I have been taking the pill since 16th April, and then today was a downregging injection - just the one. This means that my body is no longer in control of my hormones. I stop the pill on 5th May, and then expect a bleed a few days later. On day 2 or 3, I have a blood test to make sure that the levels of hormones are right. Then I start on oestrogen on 14th May. The donor's period starts 17th May, and she starts medication, with her scan a week later to make sure all progresses as expected. (if not, cycle is cancelled). I have a scan on 25th to check lining, and then we go off on 27th. EC on 28th/29th May. Then hopefully they fertilise, and we get some to transfer. It is an ICSI fertilisation, so we are not leaving DH's dazed and confused  to their own devices! 

So now you know everything  and the little train is puffing away....it seems amazing that by the end of this month I will actually have embryos inside me. WOW! Then we just need to hope and pray and cross fingers and sacrifice goats that they stay. Or one...

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Holy Ravioli Polly! It really is all happening now   

I feel sick with nerves and excitement, so lord knows how you must be feeling.

Where did you have to go for your down regging? Was it your GP or has Spain got a London based clinic?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Ah, good question Annie! The clinic that I was with for the IUIs are working with me on the Spanish Plan - prescribing, injecting, scanning etc. So it is a bit of a journey to go along, but not too bad. We were there for blood tests yesterday, as we both need a clean bill of health for HIV, syphilis, and hepatitis B & C. Originally we booked in at the GP for these tests (I left it to DH to explain and see if they would do it, but would you believe, he thinks all blood tests are the same and they test for EVERYTHING each time.  )So he said we had appts last Friday, and when I read out the list of things to test us BOTH for, the nurse looked at us with what must be an old-fashioned look, and suggested we went to a GUM clinic. Can you IMAGINE what she thought we must have been up to!!!! 

So we will stick to getting everything done at our IF clinic, at least they know what is going on!

Sick with nerves? Well, I have still have this kind of underlying anxiety thing going on, but I guess you can't just sail through these things - it *is* last chance saloon!

Oh, Emma, the making the font bigger is the A with the arrow beside it button, and the moving is, um, the button that moves, with the F. You highlight the test and press the button!

OK, Claire, don't you dare leave work without an update!

Love
P  lly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

[fly]Arrrgghh.[/[/fly]color]

Did that work?

Did a great long post earlier and then the site went down just as i posted.

Polly - this is all so exciting, and more than a bit nerve-wracking, and that is just as a bystander. can;t begin to imagine how it is for you.
I'm willing to sacrifice as many goats as you feel necessary if it will help. Or could it be ants instead (we have them )


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

It didn't work. 

will try later  - in middle of making fishcakes,


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Grr I wrote a really long post to you all and then the site maintenance lost it. 

Emma,

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY!* 

I hope you're having a nice day and enjoying that cake.  xxx

Polly, wow! I can't believe how much has progressed already, your little train has been very busy! I will try and check back for more updates in the next 10 days.  Best of luck in the meantime, and will keep my eye out for sacrificial goats on my travels.

Annie, I think I may miss Hannah's birthday, when is it? If I do then *Happy Birthday Hannah!*   

Donna / Deedee, if you're back on before me, hope you're well and your little 'uns are doing well too. 

I haven't had a chance to come on here today, I've been busy busy finishing off projects and then had a lunch out. Some poor soul had obviously been tasked with collecting signatures for my card across our vast organisation as all the key people I've worked with over the past 6 or 7 years had signed my card.  Ah.

Right, must finish off my last project and then print out anything wedding-related I think I might need! 

Pop back later. Thanks for all your best wishes girls.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

[fly]again[/fly]


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

[fly]I've mastered colour and moving but can't do fo[/fly]nts


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

or not.

I give up.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - [fly][/fly]

Fishcakes sound really yummy. I just can't get enough of food right now. Nothing seems to be filling me up 

Claire - Well, I guess you've gone now. I'll be thinking about you 

Polly -  at the thought of your GP surgery wondering what the heck was going on with all the blood tests.
I'm here to offer my support whenever you need me  I'm ready for the rocky road.

Had a bit of an "incident" this evening. Hannah fell off my bed! I left her there while I checked the bath water. Heard a thud and then an almighty cry. Knew instantly what had happened. She seems fine, buI keep checking her every 5 mins regardless!

Night x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

The moving text thing is bugging me now. 

Annie - I'm sure Lady H will be fine. It is a bit scary though, isn't it. Will has done it too.

Is it the weather, do you think, that is making you (and me) hungry? I can't stop eating at the moment either. I had fishcakes with sald (lots of it) as I normally would do, then I was still so hungry I had to have some toast and pate too. Going to have some cake in a minute too (and sing 'Happy Birthday' to myself).


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

[fly]Morning![/fly]

sorry Emma -couldn't resist. All I'm doing is highlighting the word or item I want to move and then clicking the F button.

How was the b.day cake? I have no idea what it is at the moment, but I am an eating machine. I've had chocolate for breakfast the last two days because toast or porridge just isn't enough  I wanted to shift a few pounds before Hannah's birthday aswell. Don't want photos of a chunky me lingering around for years to come!

Drastic action may be required!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

[fly] [/fly]

Emma, the other way of doing it is to type [ fly ] at the beginning of the bit you want to move, and then type [ /fly ] at the end. But there should be no spaces between the [ and fly  and ]. Actually that just looks more complicated!

I need to get my head round doing all the "right" things soon, but it is funny that I have no motivation except worrying that if we get a BFN that I won't have done enough. There is the fact that I did everything right for years and got nowhere..... So I keep saying that I won't drink anymore, and then having a glass or two.  I'm taking my vits and I remember that pineapple is supposed to be good, but I need to have a think about what else I can do.

Have a great day everyone!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - I think it is all about moderation and being sensible. One or two glasses of wine will make no difference to the outcome, but binge drinking all weekend might (don't really see you as a binge drinker). Are you drinking/eating pineapple - I tried that for 2 days and it really disagreed with me. Vitamins and staying happy and healthy are probably the best things you can do.

Annie - cake was lovely, thank you. Still lots left. I'm trying to hold of eating any more until much later in the day.

Wonder what Claire is doing now?

I'm having a stay at home day. I'm so disorganised in so many ways at the moment and need to get on top of things. That means I'll be on here all day long instead. 

Have a lovely day,
Emma, xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I did it! Still can't fathom fonts though.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

[fly]Well Done  Emma[/fly]

You can send the left over cake my way if you're having trouble getting through it! I had to run down to Starbucks for a Hot Choc to try and fill me up. It didn't work and now I'm wishing I bought the carrot cake too 

Hope you manage to get organised today. I get really frustrated when there's jobs to be done at home. Just not enough hours in the day!

DH is home today and is collecting H from nursery. I'm heading into town to meet a friend and go shopping for a birthday party outfit. That'll soon put me off eating like a pig 

Polly - As you may remember I finally fell pregnant whilst on holiday. I drank red wine everyday whilst out in Greece, so maybe that helped! 
I shall start hunting around for helpful tips now. 
Do I remember lying with your feet elevated being one of them?!?! I knew about the pineapple. Moderation might be needed there though or you'll be too busy in the loo to talk to us!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

[fly]WOOWOO EMMA!![/fly]

Annie, I think the elevated feet is when you do it naturally?  As it is, the Spanish people send you back to the hotel with strict intsructions to stay in bed for 2-3 days with room service and DH running around (um, what's new?)

So, probably there is not much else except make sure room service can offer pineapple!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

This is just getting silly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

[fly]But it's so funny   [/fly]

Polly- I've been reading this sight for ages now and can't really find anything. Think I might put a post out asking for tips! 
Are you serious about the staying in bed for 2-3 days with room service or is that just what you're telling DH


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

No, it really is what they told us to do! I guess then you feel you have given it the best shot. I think too that they leave you lying down at the clinic before they let you go.

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Sounds wonderful. Take a good book or ten.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

[fly]   OHHHHHHH Claire's Wedding Day today   [/fly]


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

ooh! so it is!

[fly]HAPPY WEDDING DAY CLAIRE!  [/fly]

How are you doing Polly? So far I've managed to find out that giving DH pumpkin seeds could improve his  - but nothing for you as yet. The search continues!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

[fly]This is making me feel quite giddy[/color[/fly]]

Wonder what Claire is doing now?

I've got MIL's dogs staying with me now. They've been passed from one person to another lately. They're all sitting as far away from each other as possible and looking nervous, and Will can't decide which one to pester first.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Do I remember right that she was getting married at 2pm? I guess if that's the case she'll be getting her dress on and hopefullyhaving a glass of bubbly!

I love a good wedding. Can't wait to see the pictures!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I think we should all have a glass of bubbly at 2 and toast her! Perhaps a nice cup of tea would do instead....


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

I had a nice cup of tea  

love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Me too.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Yuk! - can't stand the stuff or coffee. Taste like dirt to me!

I've toasted her with a bowl of ice cream  

Bet the disco is about to start soon ...aaah! Weather held out really well for her in the end


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

What do you drink then Annie?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

water, fruit juices, hot chocolate and I am rather partial to an ice cold cola - but that's a treat these days. The caffeine gives me heart palpatations


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Glad we cleared that up!

Can't imagine not having a cup of coffee first thing.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Let's give it a try! You give up tea and coffee for 2 weeks and I'll give up junk food. Fancy the challenge!?!?!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

No way! I love my hot beverages far too much. 

Anyway, I'm off to France next week. It is not a time for abstinence in anything.

Going to try and ease down my chocolate consumption upon return though.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello!

[fly]*I'm a married woman!*[/fly]

Just quickly popped on the pc. The day was fabulous, everything went perfectly. The ceremony was really nice, the photos went well, the weather was good, the booze was top notch, the food was gorgeous and the speeches were hilarious. Can't remember a great deal after that though as I was so drunk (felt a bit poorly today infact...) .

Thanks for toasting me girls!

I'll be back online when we get back in about a weeks time. Then I'll be wanting to know what pineapple does to help BFPs! 

xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Oh, and Emma hope you have a fabulous holiday! x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello Mrs Claire, Congratulations!!!!!

I'm more than a litle surprised that you have found time to post here today.  That's not what honeymoons are for.  Glad it went well and you had a lovely day! can't wait to hear all about it when you're back. And photos!

have a wonderful time,

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire- So great to hear that you had a lovely day. Hope you're having a god honeymoon.

Emma - Well, I shall perservere with my no junk food abstinence alone    - All by myself, all alone.... only kidding. No way I would give anything up with a holiday  

Well, so far the bank holiday has been good here - apart from Lady H cutting 4 of her top teeth at the same time  . I'm glad they're finally making an appearance, but she's got a really nasty cold with it and we are somewhat sleep deprived at the moment.

Will fill in what I've been up to when I get 5 mins to myself.

Hope you're all having a good time x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello,

Hope you're all having a lovely bank holiday weekend.

Annie - 4 at once.  Sounds painful. Does she have any others already (sorry, can't remember  ). Was dh off work this bank holiday weekend? I will happily join you for some abstinence after my holiday, but not of tea/coffee. Needs to be cheese, chocolate or some such food. I've just been contemplating my wobbly stomach.  

I've had MIL here today to collect her dogs. She was fine though. Went to the local flower festival this afternoon, which was easily as dull as it sounds. Some old biddy complained that we took Will, who wasn't making a sound or doing anything wrong ('this is no place for a baby', apparently). I spent yesterday planting all my seedlings out in the garden (sorry Annie), clearing the decks before we go away.

Got af today (about 8 days early), but at least it means I won't have it on holiday, and we might even manage some ttc whilst away.  And I managed to use tampons today  - haven't managed it the last few months. Feels loads better for having done so.  

Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma, af 8 days early? hmmm. did you manage s this month? Inquiring minds want to know.....

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I _think_ it was 8 days early. My diary suggests so (I always mark af in there, even before ttc, so I know when to expect it), but my old ticker seemed to think 3 days early. Who knows? Doesn't really matter.
No S managed, so no disappointment to contend with (and definitely not implanation bleeding, if that is what you were thinking). Would be an immaculate conception.....


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

yes, Emma, that was exactly what i was thinking  

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning  

Emma - Yep, 4 at once. She got the 2 bottom ones way back in January so it's about bloomin time we saw some more. All her other little mates have got between 6 and 9. Once again we had a disturbed night. She woke at 10.45 for a while and then she was awake between 4am and 5am. Looking forward to it being over with! 
Sounds like you had a good weekend inspite of some old busy body at the flower show. When are you off to France?

Polly - How goes it with you? When do you have to have your blood test to confirm stimming can begin?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)




----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi all

Annie, poor you and Hannah about the teeth and sleepless nights....  As for me, I stopped the pill on Saturday, so am expecting a bleed any time now, and then a blood test on day 2 or 3 - in other words one day this week...

Oh, Emma and I had a sneaky cup of coffee/camomile tea together yesterday   with Will.  Did he manage to stay awake for his lunch Emma? We wondered if a trip to the zoo would be a good way to meet up with everyone? I wonder if Donna's two are too small for that? Anyway, we did decide that Annie should organise! 

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh did you now! I think not! - sneaking off for coffee meets without me   How very dare you  

Only kidding. Hope you had a nice time together. I'm happy to try and organise something   A zoo sounds like a really good idea to me.

How long do you have to wait for test results Polly?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie, you are always welcome! 

Love
Polly


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

OMG! Look at my scary ticker!!!!!

Oh, and I went swimming this morning, trying to get as fit as possible for ET. I didn't overdo it Emma, but I really enjoyed it. 

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hello again! Apologies for only using emoticons earlier - my keyboard died. Something to do with me throwing a large glass of red wine over it yesterday.   Rushed out this morning to get a new one. I could read but not type - very frsutrating.

And my laptop (birthday presentfrom dh) has arrived today. It looks lovely. I'm trying to set it up but, as you all know, I'm a bit useless at that sort of thing.

Polly - glad swimming went well. Yes, Will did eat his lunch and then slept for ages. All the excitement wore him out! Unfortunately he wasn't too keen on sleeping during the night. He was awake and screaming from 3-5 this morning, and I haven't the foggiest why.  I think whenever there's talk of ttc it is his way of reminding me that I can't possibly cope with one, let alone 2.

Annie - you are more than capable of organising something suitable for us all to do. On a related theme, how are the plans for Hannah's birthday coming along? I want more details.  
Sorry you had a bad night too. I can't believe how many teeth Hannah has got. Will only has 4 in total.

Back later,
Emma, xxxx



.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Well, the party is pretty much all organised. Just need to purchase all the meat - but holding off til the last minute as there's a threat of   I have got everything tightly crossed that Hannah's party won't be rained off. Everyone seems to be really looking forward to it   

We have Fifi tablewear bought for all the kids

Paid for the photographer and face painter

Need to go and pay for the bbq hire - once again holding off!

Purchased an outfit to wear, but it's possibly not suitable - pesky weather again!

Purchased new hair slides for Lady H  

Bought a gazebo to cover the food... and probably us at this rate!

Positive thoughts and lots of dancing to the Sun God    



Polly - We're nearly there! How's DH feeling?


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - sounds like it is all coming along well. Is the party this Saturday or next? Will there be photos? What will you do if it does rain? Do you have an alternative venue lined up?
I'll join you in the sun dance, in the hope that it extends to my holiday too. What with sun dances and sacrificing goats for Polly, we will be busy.

Big  here with the laptop. I can't fathom what to do _at all_. 

Better go and do something useful.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie - phew! 

Emma, what is going on with the laptop?

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

It wants me to connect to the internet to do load some security thing, and I can't work out how to do so. Think there should be a magic button to press somewhere, but can't find it.

This brings back memories of me going wireless last year, and you explaining that I shouldn't have wires trailing here there and everywhere. 

Going to leave it for dh who actually enjoys this kind of thing.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

[fly] [/fly]


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Laptop problem sorted now. It is fab! (Polly - to connect to the internet I had to click on 'connect to the internet'. Doh!   )

How are we all today?

Holiday and food shopping for me this morning. Bye for now,
Emma, xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

[fly]    [/fly]

Brilliant! 

Glad you are enjoying it now!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I'm struggling a bit with scrolling and cursor control. Fab being able to watch TV and do internet things at the same time (my goodness how lazy do I sound).

Had my car serviced today. Cost a shocking amount (even though next to nothing needed doing). I'm horrified. On the plus side, dh's car, which we thought had almost died, seems to have someback to life.

Was your blood test today, Polly, or did I imagine that? if so, how did it go?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

No blood test today, as af not yet arrived. I will have to email and find out what happens if it doesn't start til Friday, as I will miss the 2-3 day window 

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh Polly   I will start doing an af dance right away. Hope it turns up overnight.   

Emma, xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

emmadaffodil said:


> Fab being able to watch TV and do internet things at the same time


Oh that is my favourite way of doing either/both! 

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Just off to do it again. Far better than sitting under the stairs (as I am at the moment). Might take my laptop to bed after that.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All

Emma - Welcome to the world of ultimate lazy! Sounds like you're having fun with your new toy  


Polly - Any AF news?


ME - Tired, full of a cold and getting really stressed about the party. The weather is looking a bit ropey   There's a threat of light showers so I have been on my knees praying every night that it holds off just for the few hours we want to be out there. I knew it was going to be a risk when I planned it and at the time I had a real "if it rains never mind" type attitude. But now we're here I'm gutted! I was starting to really look forward to it. 
I send DH out yesterday to go and buy a huge party tent. So, we have got cover if it does rain. It's just not the same as a nice sunny day at the park with a bbq on the go. Instead it could be alot of people under a tent, standing on soggy grass  

Praying for a miracle


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Annie - I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for nice weather for you. I thought that the worst of the rain was going to be today and tomorrow, so lets hope it'll have passed over by Saturday.  
I thought of you yesterday when I saw the cover of this week's OK magazine - a Kerry Katona special! Did you enjoy it.  

Polly - af?

Busy day here today. M&T this morning,then off to SIL's this afternoon/evening. 

Are we getting excited about the Tony Blair announcement. I love that kind of thing!

Emma, xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma -   DH brought a copy of OK! home for me yesterday and I groaned when I saw the front cover. I then huffed and puffed my way through her article which wound DH up no end and he asked why I still read the thing if I hated her that much   It's an obsession - I just have to read it!

Have fun at M&T

I feel sad about theTony Blair announcement. I actually quite liked the bloke


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Really?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Yep - I think people are hard on him! - He did some good stuff, it wasn't all bad ... was it?!?!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hmm, I suppose so. Don't like Gordon Brown at all.

Had a lovely but knackering day. It was lovely to see SIL and children but, by gum, they don't half make a noise between them. Had a wonderful journey home - narrowly avoided being in an accident on the way home (on the A1(M) Polly), which was a bit unnerving, had to stop twice because Will was sick (ate far too much food at SIL's), and then had to take a massive detour when we were almost home because of a big accident down the road.
Back with my new toy and  glass of wine, so all is well now. 

Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning All!

Emma - No, I'm not a fan of Gordon either. I can just see my taxes going through the roof when he gets in  

I've just noticed your ticker Emma. Are you going to try and have a go at   this month?


Polly - Any AF news yet?


When is Claire due back with us? Has anyone heard from Donna?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oh lordie- the weather is looking like it's due to rain at 1pm tomorrow. I'm absolutely devestated. I don't know wether to cancel the whole lot or keep it all going and worse case we all end up in the tent, in the middle of a park!!!

Why oh why do these things happen to me


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie - oh I am sorry, I will keep everything crossed for you.

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - lets hope the forecast changes. They're not always reliable, are they? I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Polly - has af arrived? Have you contacted the clinic?


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Yep, af arrived today, and the clinic say that the blood test is ok on Monday. In fact they said yesterday to get a test one way or another, to see what is happening.

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Alright Polly    

One step closer to the dream

Come on Monday!

When will you get the results?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Emma - I'm relying on their unreliability for once in my life   Really hope they're wrong  

Keep all bits and pieces crossed tight!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Fantastic news, Polly! Hope it all goes ok on Monday. 

Annie - crossing everything right now.

    needed everywhere right now.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Just a quickie.

Polly - hope everything goes OK on Monday and it all stays on track. 

Annie - hope tomorrow is everything you expect, and more (and stays dry). Have a ball! And a very   for Hannah on the day itself (is it Thursday?). Where did that year go? 

Claire - hope you had a wonderful honeymoon. Can't wait to hear all about it.

Deedee - hope you're OK.

Donna - hope you're back by the time I get back.

Back in a week. Let's hope it st ops raining at some point!

Emma, xxxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

have a great holiday Emma:   

and have a great party Annie  

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Evening all,

Annie - how was the party?  Hope you didn't get the intermittent showers we had here, I was thinking of you every time the heavens opened!

Polly - wow, so fingers crossed for the next milestone on Monday. 

Emma - think you're on hols now, hope you're having a lovely time. 

Donna - hope you're back with us soon.

Hi Deedee - likewise hope you pop back soon.

Soooo ttc begins for me now.  I predict ovulation to be either Tues or Thurs next week by my calculations so we were thinking of bms Monday and Wednesday - does that sound like a plan?  We are verrrrryy nervous!

Oh, am emailing some wedding pics to you.  Deedee, I don't have your email address but if you let me know what it is I'll forward to you.  Hope the files aren't too large. 

Cxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Claire

what lovely photos, and what a lovely wedding it looks. You both look so happy! I amm looking forward to a proper blow by blow account of it all. 

Excitement at ttc!!! Woooo! Fingers crossed for you. 

Annie, how was the party??

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hello!!!

Mrs Claire - Wow! how fabulous did you look on the big day   You look so happy  

Polly - How are you feeling about tomorrow?

Emma - Sorry I missed you. Happy Holiday!

Well - we cancelled the bbq at the park and moved it to the Out Laws. Despite everything it went really well. About 45 people came to the house and we managed to be outside for the most part. When it did rain we all moved into the garage or under gazebos! It was a great gathering, people seemed to have a good time and I was happy Lady H had a good do at the end of the day. Oh - and she was spoilt rotten!

Only thing was that by the time the photographer arrived, Lady H was beyond tired so we only got about 10 shots!

Today - DH is really hungover, I'm full of a cold and Lady H is really poorly too. She's got a cold and conjunctivitis as well it seems. She's been crying since we put her to bed an hour ago. DH is up with her now rocking and singing  

I'll talk to you all tomorrow about MIL at the party  


Claire - How was your MIL?

Best of luck with the ttc! got everything crossed for you.

My AF arrived today and I'm really pleased. Never thought I'd say that but my cycles finally seem to have settled into a regular pattern. This is the 6th cycle now I think that has been 35 days bob on. I haven't had cycles like that since I was a teenager! Might make thing a bit easier if I ever decide to try for #2

DH seems to be loosing so I'll be back tomorrow

Polly - GOOD LUCK


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Afternoon all,

Annie, your party sounds fab!  What happened with MIL?  Sorry to hear you're not feeling great.

Polly, hope things go well today.

TTC is now underway.  I predict ovulation to be Tues or Thurs but had some twinges last night and rather than miss it I decided it was best to have a bit of bms just incase!   So that was attempt 1 which went quite well considering.  Will try again tomorrow night I think.   I've introduced a very healthy diet and DH is having pumpkin seeds forced down him (read that somewhere) too.  What else should we be doing?  All tips welcome.  After bms I stayed lying down, pillow under my hips, legs in the air  for a while, but I don't expect that makes any odds!  Oh and no more alcohol for me for now.

Wedding was beyond a dream, it really was.  It just went so well.  MIL was a bit of a misery to start with but the best man plied her with wine and she soon cheered up. 

Back later.

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Mrs Claire - You go girl   How fab would a honeymoon baby be!?!

Sounds like you're doing all the things that are said to help. I always lied down for a good 10 - 15 mins after bms. Although sometimes when we were on holiday we were rushing to get out to dinner. Can't tell you which one worked, so best to keep on with the legs in the air! Makes it feel like you're doing something to help anyway!

Speaking of honeymoon didn't you or aren't you off to the coast for a few days?


Polly - How did you get on today. I am trying to wait patiently for news - but I'm rubbish at being patient. I WANNA KNOW!


I had to take today off work following yet another trip to the out of hours clinic with Lady H yesterday. Turns out she has conjunctivitis and the rumblings of an ear infection.She looked like she'd gone 10 rounds with Tyson yesterday. Her eyes were so swollen. Well she wasn't allowed into Nursery today so we spent the day with her Boyfriend and my friend. Also another friend who is due a baby girl in 3 weeks time.

She looks alot better today, but is fairly grumpy  

I need to go hop in the shower and do something with my hair ready to get back to work tomorrow - yipee!

Hannah has another appointment with the Cranio massage man tomorrow. Clearly she needs it. Have to say that although she a possible infection, it's not as bad as they have been in the past. So maybe it has helped?

Really must go now- toodles x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi girls

had blood test this morning, and levels fine so started on oestrogen tonight. OOOOOO! All getting too exciting and nerve-wracking. Also a bit kind of PMT-y, ready to   at anything! Managing to keep it under control, more or less. 

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Ooooh Polly!  - My tummy just turned over when I saw you'd posted. I'm wracked with nerves for you! That's excellent news that your blood test came back with the result we wanted. So, how does the oestrogen work? Is it a daily injection? How long fo you have to take that for? What's the next step?!?!?

Eeeek - it's far too exciting! 

I prescribe an ickle piece of chocolate for the pmt


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh, I am the b*tch from h*ll today! As if that wasn't enough, I have already had someone turn up an hour late for an 8:00 meeting AND I am interviewing for a temp today. So watch out world...!!!  

The drugs are in tablet form, Annie, so no nasty injections. I take this now until ET, upping the dose as I am told. Need to book flights now, and have a scan on Friday week, so assuming all is well, (never had a problem with womb lining so far, so don't expect it) we are off that weekend, for ET before the end of the month. EEK! That little train is getting closer to the station, and will be picking up passengers....  

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Holy Moly! - it's really all happening  

I'm on board with you Polly. All the way to destination - Twin Town!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning

Polly that is SO exciting!  It's so close now!!! 

Annie, sorry to hear Lady H is unwell again.  Hope things are looking better today and your cranio guy can work wonders!

Yes I did go to the coast, for 6 days, all over and back now!   Looking forward to the real honeymoon in August now, cruising for 2 weeks.   It's 11 or 12 weeks away.

As for ttc, not sure when ovulation will be.  I'd expect it yesterday, today or tomorrow but did have twinges a few days ago and while we ttc straight away incase it was early, if that was it think I missed the great window of opportunity this month.  Hey ho, will see what today and tomorrow bring as the pain can be quite distinctive.  Anyway DH is on hand for ttc again tonight (that will be Sunday night, Monday night and Wednesday night, the most s in a short period of time ever - DH said it's the best week of his life!  

Anyway back to work - and changing things to my new Mrs name.

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Claire - I thought you'd been away. Did you have a nice time? What did you get up to?

You might have made it for ovulation. You never can be sure with these things! Sounds like you've been having enough BMS to cover all eventualities!

DH must be knackered  

Hannah is alot better thank-you. The Cranio guy said everything was feeling good in her head! We're seeing him for one more session in a months time and then that's it. As far as he can tell he's improved things as much as he can. He was quite surprised she had sore ears again. However, she has been cutting 4 teeth and that might be a factor - who knows!?!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Annie, glad that H is doing better...but please stop wishing twins on me!   In the best of all possible worlds, I would love that, but I am really not sure that it is the best at my age: although the UK clinic threaten selective abortion (unthinkable) and the Spanish clinic say no problem...

You haven't told us about your MIL at H's party....

Claire - personal question (because of course we don't do that here   ), is s ok for you now, as you are managing so much? 

Love
Polly

P.S. I need to post everyday now, just to see the train go down the track...


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi again,

Annie, good news on the cranio guy thing, fingers crossed that by next month ear infections will be a thing of the past!

Yes we had a fab time down south, visiting castles and sleepy villages, lots of food out in nice pubs and restaurants. 

Polly, yes we are managing quite well.  I sometimes still feel some pain initially but nowhere near as bad as it used to be and it subsides quite quickly, although I did need to take a night off last night .  Definitely getting over it, thanks to you girls. 

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Polly - I'm really sorry. I see what you're saying now  No more talk of multiples from me, I promise. 

Well,I'm going to try and keep this as brief as poss. Here it is in bullet points. You tell me how you'd feel about it. In recent weeks she has said the following either to me or to friends and family at H's b.day party:

1) - She won't or can't babysit Hannah evenings/overnight as FIL doesn't understand or agree with this generation of Mum's who have nights out with the girls, pamper days at the spa, or nights out with their husband. He has said Hannah can't stay so that is that. She does what he says even though he does none of the "looking after" - that's for the women!

2) - She told my friends and family that although Hannah is her Grandchild it will be completely different when (and *if * I might add) SIL has a baby.... ouch!

3) - SIL (weird woman) arrived at Hannah's b.day party on Saturday with her boyfriend. I thought they were parking up, but he sped off. She came into the house and asked me where H was, had a wee and then disappeared again!

When I asked MIL where she was, she said "who knows, I don't like to ask"

We had lunch with the Out Laws the next day and they just shrugged it off. "Just how she is"

No way DH would ever get away with behaviour like that, but DH wouldn't behave like that.

SIL does this sort of thing all the time. At Xmas we all usually sit and chat, play games etc. She'd go and sit in her room after lunch and we'd not see her again!

That's just the tip of the iceberg. I do so much for that family.I go to church for them, charity lunches, I drag Hannah to meet old family miles away, I call everyday to ask how they are, I get them thoughtful gifts, invite them to join us on our holidays - it goes on. I think I'm a pretty good DIL to them and it just gets thrown back in my face. It's all for nothing because SIL, even though she is rude and makes no effort with them - is still the best thing since sliced bread!

rant over!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello

Annie, sorry your MIL is being funny.  Your parents in law sound like very traditional people with a set way of viewing things, therefore one thing you can take comfort in is that it's not in any way personal.  Sounds to me like you're being the dream DIL, with people being judged by different standards.  It's the same with my MIL, she has one set of rules for herself and DH's cousin who can do no wrong, and another set for DH and myself who can do no right although we do so much more for them.  If all else fails, I always think there's a very nice view from the moral high ground. 

xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Claire, couldn't have put it better! It is always galling to be the one who doesn't get away with whatever, and behaves well, but gets no praise or recognition. 

The fact of Hannah herself is not the issue - she will be loved by her grandparents as much as any child that SIL produces. The issue is simply that you are not her daughter, and although I bet she loves you to bits too, it is a relationship once removed because you are her offspring's spouse, not her offspring. So it is a different kind of love, and (if I may say) not quite as unconditional. 

Her daughter having a baby will be more exciting for her than you (I am talking about the pregnancy and labour, as your DH can't do that, so she is a bit once removed from that side of it in a way that she won't be when her daughter has a child). The mother of the daughter that is having a baby has more rights and less need to hold back than the motherinlaw of the daughter that is having a baby. I would take it as a compliment that she knows it will be different with her daughter as she maybe wanted to be more involved in your pregnancy than she felt she could without usurping your mother's place? (Although that is not taking into account the personality of the daughter   ) 

And families close ranks when it comes to criticising one of their own. I have to sit and not join in if my SDIL is being criticised behind her back by her SIL or BIL, I can witness it, and even smile (as they can be wickedly funny!) but I certainly cannot make a contribution! 
Lastly I will stick my hand up and say that I don't feel about my BIL and SIL as I do about my DS or DB, although I really like my SIL (BIL?   ), probably love her, but she is not my sister (although she is much nicer and easier to get on with) Equally, and strangely enough, I don't feel the same about my DIL as "the Steps", and that is nothing to do with being cross with her over her behaviour while pregnant. I would like to think that my feelings don't have anything to do with how I behave to people, but I might just be kidding myself there.

So, yeah, not nice to feel you are putting more into a relationship than you are getting back (and I imagine as they seem traditional) that you feel they are expecting you/you want to behave like a daughter while being treated as a daughter in law. All that you can do is understand the situation and continue to be yourself. Like Claire says, enjoy the view from the moral high ground. 

Maybe none of that helps!  

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Thanks Girls, I was sort of feeling that way anyway. I can see what MIL was trying to say. Of course it's going to be different if SIL has an ickle, for all the reasons you listed. 

But for some reason  - it just didn't feel nice to hear it. Maybe it's one of things that doesn't need to be said, but you just know. 

I dunno  

Anyhoo, just think. This time last year, Hannah & I were just waving off our last visitor and DH at hospital and getting ready for our first night alone. Where has the year gone? So much happened.

When your ickles arrive girls, savour every moment. Capture every second of it on camera. It goes so fast and there are so many memories. It's impossible to remember it all. 

Off to a friends for dinner tonight. Got to stop at Sainsbury's and actually but it all first   

Big Lady H day tomorrow. Night night  

p.s  - thanks again. What would I do without you


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Absolutely it is one of those things that doesn't need saying, and not good that it was. But as it was, this is the place to rant about it.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

oh, posted early by mistake! Have a great evening tonight, and really enjoy H's big birthday!  

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

 for Hannah! I've been blubbing all morning! It started when I tried singing Happy Birthday to her and has continued thus far. I am such a cry baby! 

But, it wasn't so long ago that I never thought I'd see today. So - big achievement for the vag team  


Polly - Choo choo!..... chugging along the line nicely! Not long to go now until we pick up passengers  

Claire - Have you made it to work today or are you too knackered from all the BMS?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]     *HAPPY BIRTHDAY HANNAH!*      [/move]

Hope you Hannah and DH have a fab day!

Polly, yet another day closer! 

Annie, I admit we did have another bms session last night  as I'm pretty sure I was ovulating as the tell tale signs were all there. So now we wait to see the results of attempt #1. It is officially DH's best week of his life!  And I'm quite pleased I get a rest from it for a bit! 

xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

[fly]HAPPY BIRTHDAY HANNAH!!!![/fly]

[fly]      
      [/fly]​
Aw, Annie, I'm crying right along with you!! It is hard to believe that we have five vag team babies, and two are a year old already. We msut have got something right!

Claire - eat pineapple or drink pressed pineapple juice! Fingers crossed....

Ok, gotta post to see that train chuff down the track a bit more....

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Polly - one tub of fresh pineapple acquired and eaten!

x


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

One other question - is KY ok for ttc or should I be using 'pre-seed' or similar?


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Oooh Claire - i'm trying to remember what I used. I did try pre-seed once but didn't get on with it. 

I'll look into it for you.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Try Aquagel and Galpharm!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Annie, will add to this month's shopping list!

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I am shattered tonight. My house looks like the local Toys R Us and held almost 25 people this afternoon. Family and friends who had "popped in" to see the birthday girl.

She was absolutely spoilt beyond belief. That girl got given so much stuff. DH had to go out tonight and purchase a set of 3, yes 3!!!! chests to hold all of it.

I've just logged on quickly to look at the swing and slide set we're going to order her. We asked close friends and family if they would like to get her vouchers towards it and we were going to pay the rest. Little minx got enough vouchers not only to get the slide/tree house thing, she got enough for a double swing aswell  

DH is just shutting the house up for the night. We're both exhausted. Leaving the sea of toys til the morning.

Claire - Hope you're giving DH a night off  

Polly - Choo choo!!!!!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning everyone

Annie, your afternoon sounds great, lucky Hannah!

Polly, even nearer to the station!

Yes DH had a night off!  In fact that's it for a week or so as I've had enough!  We had an odd night last night though.  I feel guilty even saying all this actually as I'm probably totally out of order.  I knew he'd struggled at school and had taken extra English (but his English is brilliant now and he puts it down to not being able to see the board until someone realised he needed glasses and the teacher not liking him) but had gone on to get 6 O levels, 2 A levels and an honours degree, but he told me last night that he actually left school with only 1 O level and had to repeat them at a local college the following year before doing A levels.  I sound like such a cow but I was really shocked by this revelation, although I hid it.  My parents were teachers and academic achievement was always drummed into us as the be all and end all of life and me and my brother therefore did really well academically, so I'm really reeling about it.  And a bit surprised he only mentioned it now.  It came out as we were doing his CV as they are really under pressure where he works, so he's just had a rubbish appraisal and he wants out.    I just feel really odd about it.

Anyway, what is everyone doing at the weekend?  We have a meal at my parents tonight but I somehow have to make up an excuse why I'm not drinking, as I don't want anyone to know we're ttc.  Saturday I'm shopping all day, and Sunday our official wedding photos are being delivered.

Pop back later.

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Claire - I think I know how you're feeling. I had a similar experience with DH. I thought he was excelling at work and was being pushed for promotion. So when he came home and said they felt he wasn't performing as well as he should and wanted to demote him, I felt sick!
I'm fairly ambitious or at the very least proactive and am always looking for the next best thing.
DH it turns out is a bit of a plodder and just likes an easy life. It's been playing on my mind on and off lately as I find it a bit of a turn off   A friend of mine suggested that maybe it's a confidence thing and he needs my support which made me feel like such an Uber ***** Wife! 
Now I am really enocouraging of him and try and make him see what he could be doing with his skills and knowledge.

So, after that long winded rant - I can see why it feels a bit uncomfortable with you right now. I take it I read it right though and that he has got all those O Levels, A Levels and degree? Just that it took a retry at the start? Or is it that the A Level and Degree don't actually exist?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Annie.  Thanks for your reply.  

Yes the A levels and degree do exist - he got the same grade as me at degree level so I can't really complain there!!  I am (or was until I got all maternal ) very ambitious, worked my way up to a fairly senior position through hard work and got a masters degree in my own time, so I really am quite focused on this sort of achievement.  When I met DH he loved his job, was well respected, primed for promotion and the blue-eyed boy to the point they paid over £3000 in taxi fares to make sure he could get to work following his leg operation after a football injury, but in the last 18 months it's deteriorated a lot and he's now not got his promotion, being slated for his work back in his old job (although it's to a better standard than when he was in it originally, and I do believe he hasn't done anything wrong as do his colleagues) and now this little revelation.  Meanwhile my pay has gone up and up (through me making no apparent effort apart from right place, right time) and DH's has stood still to the point I earn nearly double him.  I find it a turn-off too, which is not good after two weeks of marriage!   I try to focus on the other things - his career history was very good until made redundant 3 years ago, he did turn himself around after the O level fiasco with no help from MIL ~ in fact from what he told me last night about the way she was with him when he was younger it took all I had not go march round there and slap her.  He formed and ran a local league football team for 16 years, was nominated Vice Chairman at the league, etc. and is now a qualified referee in his spare time.  I can't decide if it's ill-advice earlier on and no support followed by a few unlucky blows.  He certainly does suffer from a lack of self confidence so I'm just acting as supportive as I can and trying to bolster his ego so he can lift himself out of this.  But deep down I do feel a bit sick.  LIke you, I've always been proactive and sought out opportunities to better myself and I can't seem to get him to do the same, sometimes I want to shake him.  I know he can do so much more.  Then the other side of me points out that thanks to having two properties originally before prices soared we have a small mortgage and therefore a lot more financial security than most couples our age and we don't need to worry so much about high earnings - but it goes against my upbringing.

I'm sure I'm being a cow.  DH is the most wonderful, loving, caring, supportive person who loves me unconditionally and puts up with my control freak behaviour, the whole vag episode, and I'm by no means perfect either.    Maybe this is post-wedding doubts where you try to rationalise a decision and focus on the things that go against it.  I couldn't be without him.

What a ramble. 

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - I hear what you're saying .I really do feel the same. I'm really proud of DH, it's just he could be doing so much more with what he has and he doesn't seem to want to make the most of what he has got. He's wasted in his currrent job. 

I guess you have to put in to get out sometimes though. All for the greater good! If I need to make a nudge in the right direction - so be it  

Isn't that what wife's are for


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Evening all,

Just popping on briefly. Haven't had time to catch up with all the news quite yet (you have all been chatty ).

Polly - can't believe how far down the track your little train is!

Claire - thanks for the wedding photos - they are lovely. Glad it all went well. I'm going to read all about it properly tomorrow.

Annie - glad Hannah's birthday went well.

Had a lovely holiday, and Will behaved brilliantly (most of the time). It was lovely for him and dh to spend 'quality time' (cringey phrase) together. Weather was awful for the first day or two but really hot and sunny for the rest of the week. I'm surprisinglybrown now. Best of all, dh and I had lots of  , and it all worked fine and was rather nice indeed.   

Got to go, dinner is ready. Back tomorrow.

Emma, xxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

Hi everyone,

I have missed so much  Claires wedding, Will and Hannahs birthday and Polly train is chugging down the track and I want to be on board!!!!!!!!!!!

I am collecting my computer next weekend and have everything ready for internet so hopefully it will all install fine and I will be with you next weekend.

I have loads of catching up to do and lots of photos to see

Can't wait to be back with you, sounds silly but I have missed you so much.

I have be told I have mild post natal depression and I haven't had you guys to share it all with, and I am so upset I missed Will's and Lady H's birthdays

Be back real soon - fingers crossed

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh Donna, great to hear from you hun. So sorry you have been feeling  . Are you feeling a bit better now?

I got an email yesterday that we are a day ahead of schedule at the Spanish end, so we need to go on Friday! A bit   at the price we are having to pay for flights, but it's not like we have a choice at this point! EC might be Saturday or Sunday, and ET depends a lot on the number of eggs produced, if not many to choose from, they go back early, if lots to chose from, they will see which ones go to blastocyst to choose the best ones. So ET could be Monday to Thursday. Scary exciting!

Claire, your DH is who he is, I personally think that he is amazing to have gone from one O level to a degree, and must have amazing inner resources to have got so much over the "one O-level pigeonhole", but I bet a lot of lack of self-confidence stems from that time and a little help from you will go a long way. I also bet that you may find that there are other things you didn't know about each other, and some of those things will be really great! 

Emma, good to have you back, it sounds like you had a great hols

Annie -   

Love 
Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor (Dec 23, 2004)

OMG Polly so I'll have my computer back at just the right time.
How long will you be in spain after ET? will you have internet access?

I'm am going home now so probably wont be back till I have my internet at home.

I probably wont speak to you be for you go so good luck Polly I'll be thinking of you and wishing you loads of luck x x x 

Donna xx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Thanks Donna!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Donna - sorry you've been feeling a bit  . Wonderful news that you should be back with us soon. Perhaps it will help to talk things through a bit?

Polly - this is all beyond exciting! Do you manage to sleep at night? Will you be taking your laptop with you? You'll need something to do when you're confined to bed.

Still haven't had time to catch up properly with all the news. Spent today madly cleaning the house and tidying the garden (how did it grow so much in a week  ). The place we stayed in was sooooooo nice that my house feels really horrible in comparison. Dh felt the same and has been scurrying round cleaning and doing odd jobs all day (very out of character). 
I've got completely obsessed with ttc now, and all very suddenly. Finding it very hard to think about anything else at all.

Emma, xxxxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh Emma, that is exciting....and it looks like you got the timing right if you had lots of   on holiday

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening Ladies!

Seems my timing is perfect - some of you are online!

Polly - Sweet Lord, I am going to be a bag of nerves at the weekend. Can you keep us up to speed from Spain or will we have to bite nails til you get back?!?

Emma -   back on that ol rollercoaster hey. Maybe you did an Annie and brought a little stowaway back from holiday  ^reiki

eeek - 2ww on the vag team again. Been a while since I had to do the positive vibe dance. Perfect timing -I  need the exercise   and three dances to boot. One for you Polly and one for you Emma and one for Claire   I'll have buns of steel by the end of this  


Donna - So great to hear from you. Really looking forward to having you back full time with us. It's not been the same without you  

Claire - Hope you've had a good weekend


Nowt much to report here. Don't dare say it  - but Lady H has been an angel baby this weekend. An absolute joy. She's such a little character now  

I'm looking forward to next weekend. I'm off to London with the girls for a the night. We're going to have dinner somewhere nice, go watch Chicago, stay the night and use the hotel's spa the next day....hmmmmm! Bring it on!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Annie, your London evening sounds lovely.  I've seen Chicago, think it was Clare Sweeney when I went, it was a good night.

Emma, how exciting ttc.  I'm a bit obsessed with it too.  I've stopped drinking (very hard, it's been 8 days now and the longest I've gone without a glass of wine since... well at least at decade I reckon!)  But it's easy when I have a reason.  My parents are very suspicious that we didn't drink over the weekend though and I'm sure my mum has cottoned on.  DH is joining me in abstinence to support me.  Anyway also in my 2ww, obsessing over every minor twinge or feeling, but don't feel pg at all.   Expect me to become increasingly neurotic over the next week or so!

Polly, that is so exciting.  I hope you're taking your laptop - otherwise we'll go mad!

Donna, fantastic to hear from you.  I hope you're back really soon with us.  Hope you're feeling a little cheerier. 

Polly/Annie, you're quite right re DH.  I'd come to the same conclusion about the O Level to degree journey myself over the weekend, particularly in such an unsupportive environment that he grew up in.  We had MIL and FIL around at the weekend.  We'd taken loads of pics of FIL's childhood home when we were away on our honeymoon and wanted to show him them so we cooked a meal etc as well.  MIL was just awful, shrieking and rude, and really unsupportive when DH said he was looking for a new job, I've spent the rest of the weekend making encouraging noises and being supportive to compensate for her.  She really is a witch.  I'm quite sure that picking himself up from the O level result was a solitary action on his part.  

We've got our formal wedding pics from the photographer, and they are terrific.  I'm going to scan some in and email them round ~ once we've bought a printer/scanner, which we're going to buy with some of our wedding gift money.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - it is all so exciting. Do you normally have a 28 days cycle - if so, only a week to go. Will you be testing early or straight away, or waiting for a few days?
 to your MIL - how unsupportive of her. Anyway, you are the important woman in dh's life now, not MIL, and I'm sure what you say counts for far more than her shrieking.

Annie - your weekend away sounds great.

Despite all the ttc here I don't expect it to work first time (and we did drink some alcohol on holiday ). I think dh is expecting it to work though. He keeps nagging me about folic acid and fish oil tablets etc. 

Got to dash. Lots of rrands to run this morning. 
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning Emma

Well my first two cycles were 31 days, the third one was 28 days and this one is panning out to be about 30 days I reckon.  Soo who knows.  I have no 'feelings' about being pg though.  I am taking folic acid - started about 4 weeks ago.  What are the fish oil tablets for?  I don't expect it to work first time either.

We timed 's' well, 3 days before ovulation, 2 days before ovulation, a night off, and - as it turned out - on the day itself (during ovulation in fact as DH was pressing on my ovaries a bit and the ov pain was definitely there then and afterwards for a few hours).

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

I never thought I'd find myself in this position - but I am sat here reading all of your posts about 2ww and ttc and don't feel jealous, or anxious about my own. 

I can sit back and enjoy all the BFP's rolling in. It's fantastic!

Claire/Emma - DH and I were drinking every night when we were on holiday and conceiving Hannah. I was drinking a good half a bottle of red wine every night. Also turned out I got crazy drunk without realising I was pg. Goes to show sometimes! I reckon it helps!


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie, my abstinence isn't going to last if it takes a long time to ttc anyway so that's good to hear! 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - I'm so glad you said that. I easily had half a bottle each night (sometimes a bit more), but was a bit   to admit that at the same time as saying I was ttc! Claire's abstinence made me feel rather guilty. I'm sure there'd have been much less   if we'd been sober. 
Sure we can't tempt you to join in the ttcing?  

Claire - Fish oil tablets are for brain and eye development (of the baby, not the mother ) and supposedly should be taken before and during pregnancy, and after if you are breastfeeding. I took them with Will which is why he is so brainy.   They're quite pricey though and have a horrible aftertaste. Don't know if it is significant but Will adores oily fish, so perhaps they gave him a taste for it.
Sounds like your chances are brilliant with all that S. I never notice ov. pain at all. What does it feel like?

Polly - how are you feeling today? You would have laughed at me this morning. I visited a cycle shop in town to buy an inner tube for dh's bike. He assured me that he'd given me all the necessary details, but when I got there they asked me all these questions about technical bicycle matters, none of which I could answer. It started with 'what sort of bike is it', to which 'a normal sort - it's blue, I think' was apparently the wrong answer. They were rolling their eyes and laughing at me.  I left empty handed and will not be going back or even walking by for some time. 

Just had a lychee yoghurt (brought back from France) - delicious!

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Emma

I think the abstinence will shortly be wearing off!  Are you drinking any alcohol in the 2ww?  TBH 3 x s in one week without the aid of alcohol was not easy and not something that's likely to be easily repeated!

Ah, so I need to buy some fish oil tablets.  Any particular sort or dosage?

 at the bicycle shop saga!

Ov pain - for me it's a series of really sharp pains either one side or the other, and a sore back abit like af pains.  Can be really bad so I'm doubled over, but luckily lasts only between 10 mins and half an hour.  A colleague of mine came off some contraception patch thing recently and her first ov pains were so severe that she went to casualty convinced there was something wrong with her.  I'm sure if you had anything approaching ov pains you'd know about it.  I actually don't mind tho as it's a signal for ttc.

Sounds like you had plenty of s too so fingers crossed.  I won't test until af is a few days later than the last predicted day if she doesn't show up.  What about you?

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - shared a bottle of wine with dh last night. Not going to drink anything in the week. Drinking or not drinking at the weekend TBD later in the week. We've got all this wine that we brought back from France siting here, so abstinence might be hard.

I got fish oil tablets from Boots (about £11 for a month supply) - they're called mumomega and have a shiny packet. Be careful which you get. Some are high in vitamin A and you shouldn't take those if there's a chance you could be pg.

If the unthinkable were to happen and af didn't appear I'd wait for a week or so before testing, so that the chances of a bfp are higher. BFNs are just horrible to deal with. Last time, when it worked, I knew deep down that it was positive without even doing the test because I did feel so odd.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hi Emma

Have made a note of the fish oil tabs, will ask DH to get me some tomorrow lunchtime.

Hmm, yes think I'd find a BFN very upsetting too, maybe I'd try to wait a bit longer aswell.  When you say 'odd', how odd?  And how long did it take to feel like that?  I feel nothing at all so far!

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Didn't feel anything until about the day af was due, but then just sort of under the weather or as though I'd eaten something that disagreed with me (but not in a being sick=morning sickness kind of way). And I didn't have any af type pains at all, or the usual PMT symtoms (don't get PMT now, so that clue is out of the window).

By about 5 days overdue, when I tested, every smell was making me feel really sick.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

This is so much fun. I'm loving all the ttc talk.

Emma -  - no, sorry. No chance of me getting back on the ttc rollercoaster for a long while yet. 

I have never felt ov pain either.

Claire - I didn't have a flippin clue I was pg. OK, so my cycles were always long and irratic which didn't help. Looking back my first symptom was heartburn. Never had it before and not had it since giving birth. Then, just like Emma described - I just felt a bit under the weather. If you search back to my old posts - that week I mention that I'm feeling a bit like I'm going to get the flu. Then a few days later I said I was feeling nauseous. By Friday I was nudged, encouraged and pleaded with to take a test and what do you know - BFP!

Actually - I'll see if I can find them. I like to read back over the old ones. My posts are funny as hell that week. I feel like screaming "you stupid woman". Honestly, it was so obvious I was pg


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Just found them all. I'll e-mail some of them Claire.

Found Emma's BFP annoucement - 3rd September 2005. Such a lovely post.

I keep saying I'm going to print every single one off and keep them in a file for us to look back on in years to come.

I have a feeling we're all going to be friends for a long time, so it'll be nice to show the kids when they're teenagers


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oh Annie, your posts make me feel quite  , but in  happy way. I keep meaning to look back at old posts too. Might do so now....


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

I sat reading our old posts for hours last night. I even found everyones very first entries   Wow - we have all come such a long way. It's incredible

We should all be so proud of ourselves


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Good morning,

Annie - your bfp story is such a lovely one!  I felt quite moved! 

AF is due 28th/29th May.  I know it's only my first attempt but I feel sick with nerves although am steeling myself for her arrival!  I've instructed DH to buy me some of those fish oil tablets (thanks Emma) too so I can get myself into prime condition.

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Aaah, thanks Claire. I feel a bit nostalgic about it.

I've got everything crossed for a first attempt success   However, sure DH wouldn't say no to a bit more "trying"  

Polly - Is everything going alright your way? 

I've just had a phone call from Nursery. Hannah's got a high temp and is a bit upset. I was packing up my desk as soon as I heard those words until i was told it's all alright. They're going to give her some Calpol and see how she does on that. They just needed my permission to give it to her. 
I can't concentrate now. She wasn't very well last night and a bit clingy this morning when I dropped her off. I can't stop thinking about her now  

Sure she's alright.


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Claire - not long at all then to wait.    Do you have any pee sticks ready to go?

Annie - I read old posts for hours last night, and both laughed and cried so much. I didn't get right back to the beginning though (perhaps tonight). That time when we all speculated what people loked like had me in stitches.  

Swimming today with SIL and nephew, and a trawl round local garden centres to find growbags (Claire, Polly - have you seen any on your travels?), which seem to be in short supply in these parts. I have tomatoes that urgenty need planting out and no soil free to put them in.

Can I rant about my new laptop? One of the keys isn't attached properly (well, at all in fact). I phoned the customer service people to see what could be done about it and spoke to the rudest man I've ever met. He wouldn't believe me, then told me that I must have broken it, and refused to send someone out to fix it (even though this company make much of the fact that they fix them at home rather than make you send them away for weeks at a time in their promo material) because 'it was more covenient for us'. He then got stroppy because he wanted it to be collected from here by a courier at a time that wasn't convenient for me. I was on the phone to him for an hour, much of it on hold, and was shaking an in tears by the time I came off. So angry! Bad customer service makes me so angry under any circumstances, but this was a stupidly expensive bit of kit (too exensive IMO, but dh gets a bit carried away sometimes) and I expected better. 

Rant over.....

Emma, xxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - crossed posts. Poor Hannah - hope it turns out to be something and nothing.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Annie - I expect Hannah's happily playing in the sand pit now while you sit at your desk worrying!  

Emma - Yes I have x2 pee sticks.  Do you?

Hmm growbags - we went to Homebase on Sunday (the one on the A6 as you go into the north of Luton) and they were in short supply there too but there were a few tomato growbags left then...

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - no pee sticks here. Seems like tempting fate to buy them. I'll get some after the bfn, and before the next round of ttc.

Thanks for the tip, but dh tried there late on Sunday - all gone. Same at the 2 Luton B&Qs. Going to try places in Letchworth.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hmmmm.  Only other one I can think of nearby that might have some is Poplars near J12 of the M1.

Good luck! 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Why did i leave it until the last minute...


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Fraid it wasn't good news with Lady H today   I had a other call from the nursery to say that although temp had gone down, something wasn't quite right with her. So, I left work and went to collect her and called the GP surgery en route to arrange to take her straight in. She slumped in her car seat  on the way and turns out - surprise, surprise. She has another ear infection. Quite a bad one this time aswell.

She seemed quite happy at home for a while and then at tea time her temp shot up to 39.4 (scared me rigid) and she vomited everywhere - nice!

We went for a stroll in her new pram (Forgot to say Emma, I got a different one) just before bathtime and she was most happy on a swing at the park.

She's not allowed back to school tomorrow,so I'm going into work at 7am to be back by 11am so DH can get to his work. Then I'm going to have to work all day Thursday to make the time up. 

I am absolutely knackered and very much looking forward to my night away with the girls. I wonder if they'll mind if I just go to bed and sleep from the miniute we get there until we leave  


Emma -    - those posts were hysterical. We were all way off the mark with each other. I think I've still got my photos somewhere. Can't believe my one was of me dressed as a school girl  - the shame of it  
Uh - how do we know it's going to be a BFN for you by the way   There's a chance it could be a BFP. Positivity please  


Claire - Crikey! testing day is just around the corner then   I shall start my   dance right now.


Polly - Where are you?!?! Hope everything is going well your end. Are you busy packing bags for Spain? Oooh, have you had to leave already maybe?!?!

Right - I'm off to bed. Going to try and stay awake for a bit of Gordon Ramsay!

Speak to you very early tomorrow - ugh!


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

No, still here!

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi Polly!  - good to hear from you  

Sending you lots of


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Just posted and the pc crashed 

Polly - glad we haven't missed you. How nervous are you (and dh) now? Do you fly out tomorrow?

Annie - poor Hannah. Can't believe she has _another_ ear infection. When do you see the consultant? Hopefully he/she can get to the bottom of it all.

Claire - how are you today? Did you take the fish oil?

I'm not being unduly negative about bfp/bfn prospects. In a way I actually feel quite positive, because we have given it our best shot (apart from too much alcohol and coffee). It just seems wrong somehow with what Polly is going through. If anyone should get a bfp it is her, and not me. I thought about saying nothing, then just casually announcing one day that I was actually 4 months pg, but that seemed wrong too.  
It would be fantastic if we could have 3 more vag team bfps soon though.  

Having a morning at home trying to get organised. I really need to get some plumbers round for bathroom quotes. Off to the GPs this afternoon for yet more vaccinations.

Have a lovelyday everyone,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Polly, so when are you off?!  Must be tomorrow?  Can you remind me of what happens when so I can send lots of  at the right time!

Emma, DH got me some of that mumomega stuff yesterday so I took my first capsule this morning along with my folic acid.    Glad you're feeling positive - and absolutely no way you could keep a bfp from us for 4 months! 

Annie, sorry to hear Lady H has an ear infection yet again.  What does your cranio guy make of it?  

xx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi!

Claire - Cranio guy seemed perplexed by it all. He felt that things had improved in her head   I'm a bit disaapointed. I was open mided about it and was aware it wasn't a miracle cure. Just hoped it would work as well as some other people had reported.

Emma - I can't believe you were thinking of keeping a BFP away from us! you can't do that! We need/want/insist to know!

Polly - Thinking of you today! Lots of love and luck to you and DH.


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Emma, don't be daft   ! If you get a BFP it is nothing to do with mine! I am really touched though that you thought about it. I am not saying that I won't be sad for myself if I get a BFN, but I will be very happy for you both if you and Claire get a BFP. 

We fly at some unearthly hour of Saturday morning, and back the following Saturday. What happens when in between is anyone's guess! At the moment I am too busy in work to get too nervous about it, as per usual! But I am still very   and easily upset by anything and everything, but keeping it under control.

Oh, just realised that you will both have an inkling by the time I get back! I go for a blood test 12 days after transfer, but don't know yet when that will be. I won't take my laptop, as we have gone for hand luggage only, but there is  a computer room at the hotel, although not very private, so I might text one of you to keep you informed!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Gosh Polly a week is a long time to be out there. What do you have planned for your two days of bed rest? 
Please _do_ text someone to say how it is all going, er, but not me (hopeless in all phone matters as you all know).


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Hi 

yes, it is a long time, but if EC is on Monday, and we get lots, then we will be waiting for blastocysts, which takes 5 days before ET. That would be worst case scenario, as then we would be flying home almost straight away. But if EC is earlier and/or we don't get so many and are going for tfr earlier, it is about right. The worst thing is thinking, suppose none fertilise, and we know this by monday, and still have to stay there until Saturday. That seems unbearable to me. 

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again

Oh Polly I don't understand!  What is EC and what on earth is a blastocyst, it sounds like something from planetary science!  I've got that ET is egg transfer though.  (sorry)  

xxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

OMG, aren't you lucky not to know this stuff - I do stop every now and then to remember most people just have an unscientific bonk!   Hence my faux pas with the GP about the horrible diseases we needed testing for... 

EC= Egg Collection
Blastocyst is the next stage beyond embryo, as far as it can go before implantation. Basically it means that waiting til that stage means that they put back the ones that are the healthiest and most developed: less pot luck. Embies are only at 2-8 cells, then it goes to morula at about 4 days and then blastocyst at 5. Morula is the stage that it is most likely to go pearshaped, so getting blasts transferred gives a higher chance of a good pg. But it is only worth waiting if there are a high number apparantly. 

Hopefully this is knowledge you can now safely forget!

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Right, got you.  I will be able to send more specific  now!

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Claire - I was going to ask the same question. LOL at specific  , but will do likewise.


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Boy, I've had a long day. Was in work at 7am, home for 11am and been home with a poorly person all day. We did manage a trip into town to order Lady H her all singing and dancing Tree Cottage with Slide and a Double Swing - oh yes! Should be here in the next week.

Polly - I thought I knew what Blastocysts were. Turns out I wasn't as clear on the subject as I thought   
By all means text me! I practically sleep with my phone and certainly will be if I know there's a chance of news from you.

Claire/Emma - any twinges or signs at all? 

Doing a BFP dance for all three of you. Fingers crossed we get a triple success. They do say things happens in threes.......


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

No twinges here.

A triple success would be fab. It was wonderful to go through it all with Annie, and I'd like to do the same again, and would like it for Claire and Polly too, if not me.  

Growbags now purchased (Stevenage Garden Centre)

Will had one booster vaccination, but not the MMR he was supposed to have (turns out they'd sent the reminder too early). Made him a bit grizzly.

Night all, sweet dreams,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Had an email today saying that all is on track at donor end and that EC might be Sunday....oooo. I can't help thinking that by this time next week, it is highly likely that I will have embies on board. Now THAT makes me  , but in a good way.  

Got to run, out all day at meetings...

 

Love
Polly

P.S. Annie, can you pm me your mobile number, as I have stuffed up my address book...ta.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Oh Polly that's so exciting!  I will be thinking of you on Sunday (and the rest of next week!) sending you !

No twinges here either.  In fact, about 5 days before af I start bloating and getting spots and guess what I've got ... bloating and spots!   (one right in the middle of my chin which frankly looks gross)  Definitely going out for a pissup once I've confirmed it is indeed bfn.

I'd like a bump buddy too .  In fact I'd like a bump. 

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Oooh Polly - so exciting! I'll be mustering up as many    as possible for Sunday. 


Claire - lots of    coming your way too. Do'nt give up hope yet. 

Annie  - how is Hannah today? Any better/

Going to be really warm today.  M&T for me this morning. 

Back later,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Polly - Oh wow - This is just so fantastic! I am absolutely thrilled to bits for you. No wonder you're floating up there on Cloud 9! I shall be thinking of you all day Sunday and crossing all my bits for luck. 
Sending my number now x

Claire - Fingers crossed. It's not over til it's over though you know! 

Emma - Hannah is the bogey monster today. She's full of a cold and seemingly pushing through a couple more teeth. 5 all in one go by the looks of things! No wonder she's feeling poorly  

i'm here all day today. Typical now the sun is out.


----------



## Leane (May 6, 2007)

Hello Everyone
I hope i'm in the right place!  I've just been inseminated using IUI because my IVF cycle was abandoned.  I have vaginismus and so I took a diazapam last night and one this morning before they did it (only 2 mg).  Now I feel terrible because I'm worried that it will affect it working - does anyone know?  I feel terrible because I only told DH after and he was a bit miffed i think.
Leane


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Leane,

In the right place, but I don't know the answer, I'm afraid. Can you phone your clinic and ask, or would they be shut for the day now? Bit of a long shot, but it might be worth calling NHS Direct and asking them. They can be surprisingly helpful.

My instinct is that it wouldn't make any difference to the outcome, but I really don't know. What a worry for you.

Emma, xx


----------



## Leane (May 6, 2007)

Hello!
I rung the clinic and she said " you should be fine " which isn't concrete enough for me!
Leane


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

I guess that is sort of reassuring, but a guarantee would be better. Hope it all works out for you, and _do_ let us know how it all turns out. You're more than welcome to join us on here and chat about stuff (vaginismus related, or otherwise).

Good luck,
Emma,


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Evening!

Leanne - Welcome to the Vag Team! I can't think of any reason why diazepam would affect your treatment. I was going to have it prescribed to me when I was going to have IUI. Guess they wouldn't have done that if it was going to be a problem? I've never heard that you shouldn't take anything. I honestly think it'll be alright.
Keep in touch and let us know how this cycle works out for you! Wishing you lots of luck  


Evening everyone else


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Morning!

Polly - Just popped on to see if you had posted last night. How are you doing? I'll send you all my best wishes now incase I don't get a chance to speak to you again before you go.

I am wishing you and DH so much luck and success in Spain. I can't think of anyone who derserves this more than you. You have been such a tower of support to me over the last 18 months + - I'm hoping I can return the favour soon with some baby tips!

Make sure you keep your feet up over there. Got to stay strong for the Embies! Give them a big kiss from me and tell them they have to stay on board and grow big and strong. I'm looking forward to meeting them in 9 months

[fly]GOOD LUCK POLLY!!!![/fly]


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Morning all,

Leane, not sure either about diazepam but if Annie could have been prescribed it for IUI I can't imagine it could cause any problems.  Good luck with it all!

Polly, I have been developing my first, EC related,  and am ready to send it on Sunday.  I hope you're going to post today!

Annie, how is Lady H today?

Emma, any symptoms

The spot on my chin is now enormous, even DH felt the need to point this out this morning and he's normally so tactful! 

xxx


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - Lady H is still a bit grumpy. Not sure if it's her ears or teeth giving hre problems. One thing for sure - I'm not getting a solid nights sleep   She woke at 12, 4 & 6 last night. My patience is wearing thin! 

Wouldn't a jumbo spot be worth it for a BFP at the end!!! When is AF due again?

Polly - More     whilst I'm here!


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Morning all,

Laptop has gone back to be repaired. I'm back under the stairs again. 

Polly - although I will undoubtedly return later, I'm going to wish you all the very best of luck now. I'll be thinking of you all week, and sending as many   as I can.  Can't wait to get updates from Annie, as and when you manage to text her.
Lost of rest and relaxation (yeah, right), and keep talking to those embies.

Claire - now you are married dh wil feel no need to be tactful about spots.  No symptoms at all. I had been feeling really tired, and was wondering if that was significant in some way, but now I feel fine again.  

Annie - is Hannah OK now?

What do we all have planned for the weekend? Obviously we know what Polly is doing....
I'm having a quality night in with myself tonight. Dh is at a work thing so I'm going to eat something yummy and catch up with Desperate Housewives. Planning on stripping wallpaper at the weekend if the weather is bad and doing lots of odd DIY jobs.
Annie - just remembered, you're away aren't you? Have a fab time.

Shopping calls, back later,
Emma, xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Annie - could it be the heat? It has been noticeably warmer here the last few nights? Is she in a summer growbag now?


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Hello again,

Emma, you could be right about the married and tactful thing.  

I had a lower back ache earlier which is very similar to what I get at af or ovulation, which was quite exciting but it vanished pretty quickly.    Or I am imagining things !  I've been tired for ages so that's nothing new.  (feel guilty saying that when Annie has a teething tot keeping her up all night - sorry Annie)

Af is due sometime between Monday and Wednesday (last cycle was shorter than the other two so hard to predict exactly).  I do have some worries already over ttc, stupid me been on the internet looking things up.  You may recall I had non-specific cervicitis some time ago before I joined you all (which I probably had for quite some time given my aversion to anything speculum-related) which contributed to the vag, well some reports say that any cervicitis so including mine could spread upwards to create PID and others say that only those from chlamydia or gono-something can do damage.  But anything that could stand between me and a bfp is obviously going to be blown out of all proportion and consume me in anxiety for the foreseeable future! 

Weekend - going to my parents tonight.  Got MIL and FIL coming to see wedding photos tomorrow (oh joy) and going to Homebase to stock up as it's 10% day.  Otherwise gardening if it's fine, painting a room if it's not, probably the dining room.

x


----------



## AnnieR (Nov 22, 2004)

Claire - The internet is the devil! Stay away from it! Only good thing I ever found was Fertility Friends! During my pregnancy I convinced myself I had all sorts of problems after searching websites. If you have any concerns, speak to a Professional!
Your weekend sounds lovely as always!

Emma - It could very well be the heat. Her room does get rather warm. She's been in her summer grobag, but still seems to be sweaty! Might be her cold coming out!?! Who knows! I'm just praying it all passes quickly!

Polly - Even more


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

You're quite right Annie, I'm steering well clear from now on.  

Polly here are some non-specific        to start with.

Claire x


----------



## pollyhoping (Jun 15, 2004)

Oh, thank you all so much for the  . Keep 'em coming! had my scan this morning to check womb lining, and it is a nice thick 13.3 mm. Nikki at the clinic says they would be happy with 6mm, so that is good. 

Have a great weekend everyone, and I will text Annie next week to let you know what is happening when. It feels great that you are all rooting for us, so please don't stop!

We are leaving at an unearthly hour tomorrow morning.. 

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Bye Polly! 

Some more            for your suitcase. 

Great news about the womb lining. 

Claire xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Polly - great news on the womb lining! Here's some more              to put into the suitcase.

Claire - stop googling! No good will come of it. Here's some          for you too (I'll step up a gear with them in a day or two).
Hope all goes well with MIL at the weekend.


----------



## goblin1975 (Oct 6, 2005)

Thanks Emma. Think af is due Tues to Thurs now, relooking at my calendar. I swore I wouldn't get obsessed with this... too late!

Few more         for you Polly!

Might not get back on today so here's wishing you all a great weekend!

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85]                                               [/move]

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil (Apr 7, 2004)

Have a good one Claire. So that means we have a day longer to wait for your news. 

Annie - realised I got my grobags and growbags muddled up earlier.


----------



## Leane (May 6, 2007)

Hi Everyone!
Thanks for the reassurance and the invite to join in!  
It's great to chat with people in the same boat - has anyone on this thread got endometriosis too?  I'm wondering whether it's my one ovary, my endo or just the vaginismus that has stopped me conceiving - does anyone know success rates for IUI with all this
I had my IUI yesterday and feel fine today - I'm not sure if that's good or not - i want to feel sick and er....pregnant!
Leane
x


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home this way http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=96776.new#new

Leane, we start new threads once it has reached about 20pages, so please click on link above to carry on


----------

